# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Recherche signification du geste: quenelle

## clairetj

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

Je vais me risquer sur un terrain plus que dangereux et glissant, donc j'espre que malgr cela, toutes les personnes qui interviendront ici resteront zen, poli et courtois.

Depuis quelques jours je vois une polmique enfl aux sujets des excuses que Yann Barths a fait durant le petit journal parce que dans une prcdente mission, une personne du public derrire lui  fait  plusieurs reprises un geste appel quenelle.

Personnellement, je ne sais pas du tout ce que sait ni mme a signification, tout ce que je sais sur le sujet (et j'espre ne pas me tromper), c'est que ce geste a t initi par l'humoriste Dieudonn (et de ce que j'ai plus lire, c'est un humoriste assez controvers).
Donc est-ce que des gens peuvent m'expliquer la signification de ce geste et ce qu'il reprsente (je demande a aussi, parce qu'ayant beaucoup "d'amis" sur mon facebook "professionnel", je vois beaucoup de gens poser en photo effectuant ce geste, donc je voudrais bien connatre sa signification)

Cordialement,
Clairetj

----------


## Sunchaser

Ma trs chre Claire .... ah mince ! non, je me plante ds le dbut, mon trs chr Clairetj,
Aprs avoir vu ce que j'ai vu, en particulier le trs "brillant" Dieudonn (non, non, je ne l'apprcie pas, je veux juste ne pas avoir un procs) en train de faire cette "quenelle", je dirais que la seule quenelle qui mrite d'tre connue est celle donne par le dictionnaire:



> Sorte de rouleau fait avec une farce poche de poisson, de viande ou de volaille.


Faites pas la tte, bien fait, c'est bon la quenelle (comme la so...mie quoi, j'avais envie de dire, mais la ca va vraiment draper).
Un peu bourratif, certes, mais bon, non ? ...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Bonjour a toutes et tous,
> 
> Je vais me risquer sur un terrain plus que dangereux et glissant, donc j'espre que malgr cela, toutes les personnes qui interviendront ici resteront zen, poli et courtois.
> 
> Depuis quelques jours je vois une polmique enfl aux sujets des excuses que Yann Barths a fait durant le petit journal parce que dans une prcdente mission, une personne du public derrire lui  fait  plusieurs reprises un geste appel quenelle.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne sais pas du tout ce que sait ni mme a signification, tout ce que je sais sur le sujet (et j'espre ne pas me tromper), c'est que ce geste a t initi par l'humoriste Dieudonn (et de ce que j'ai plus lire, c'est un humoriste assez controvers).
> Donc est-ce que des gens peuvent m'expliquer la signification de ce geste et ce qu'il reprsente (je demande a aussi, parce qu'ayant beaucoup "d'amis" sur mon facebook "professionnel", je vois beaucoup de gens poser en photo effectuant ce geste, donc je voudrais bien connatre sa signification)
> 
> ...


Bah apparemment a serai un salut nazi dguis. Mais je pense que cette explication est trop simple. Parce que certes on vois des gens trs certainement raciste en faire. Mais on vois aussi d'autre personne le faire. (Je pense notamment  certain rappeur lors de clash)

Du coup a doit tre un geste qui  une signification diffrente selon les personnes. Et surement un geste qui  t dtourn par des gens de lextrme droite. Un peu comme la croix gamme.

Une chose est sur. Mieux vaut viter de faire un geste dont on est pas sur de de sa signification.

----------


## clairetj

> Bah apparemment a serai un salut nazi dguis. Mais je pense que cette explication est trop simple. Parce que certes on vois des gens trs certainement raciste en faire. Mais on vois aussi d'autre personne le faire. (Je pense notamment  certain rappeur lors de clash)
> 
> Du coup a doit tre un geste qui  une signification diffrente selon les personnes. Et surement un geste qui  t dtourn par des gens de lextrme droite. Un peu comme la croix gamme.
> 
> Une chose est sur. Mieux vaut viter de faire un geste dont on est pas sur de de sa signification.


Personnellement je n'en est jamais fait et je n'ai dcouvert cette gestuelle que trs rcemment, mais comme je l'ai dit, j'ai un rseau facebook assez vaste et je vois de plus en plus de gens faire ce geste. C'est pour cela que je souhaite connatre sa signification, si cela reprsente vraiment quelque chose ou si c'est un "simple effet de mode"

----------


## Nhaps

> (comme la so...mie quoi, j'avais envie de dire, mais la ca va vraiment draper)


Moi aussi j'aime bien le salamie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je crois que l'on peut rsumer la "quenelle" comme un fist fucking  l'encontre des "sionnistes" ...(je suis sur que ca peut s'appliquer a beaucoup de minorit aussi)

C'est la dfinition que j'en ai dduit sur les 6 derniers mois ou on a commencer a vraiment en parler.

Bref, une faon de faire un geste d'apparence anodine un message raciste.

C'est juste triste de voir le nombre de cons qui reproduisent cette pratique dbile.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Personnellement je n'en est jamais fait et je n'ai dcouvert cette gestuelle que trs rcemment, mais comme je l'ai dit, j'ai un rseau facebook assez vaste et je vois de plus en plus de gens faire ce geste. C'est pour cela que je souhaite connatre sa signification, si cela reprsente vraiment quelque chose ou si c'est un "simple effet de mode"


Le plus simple serai de leur demander, tu pourra conclure si il sont raciste ou juste con.

----------


## Jipt

Euh, excusez mon ignorance, mais il ressemble  quoi ce geste (que tout le monde a l'air de connatre, sauf moi  ::mrgreen:: ) ?

Merci,

----------


## clairetj

> Euh, excusez mon ignorance, mais il ressemble  quoi ce geste (que tout le monde a l'air de connatre, sauf moi ) ?
> 
> Merci,


Je pense qu'en tapant dans google image "quenelle Dieudonn" tu trouvera parce que je ne sauras dcrire avec des mots de faon comprhensible les gestes  effectuer pour faire une quenelle

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est pas un bras gauche tendu vers le bas, avec la main droite au niveau de l'paule gauche comme pour dcouper celui ci ?

----------


## clairetj

> C'est pas un bras gauche tendu vers le bas, avec la main droite au niveau de l'paule gauche comme pour dcouper celui ci ?


Si c'est a mais je ne savais pas comment le dcrire avec des mots

----------


## Jipt

> Si c'est a mais je ne savais pas comment le dcrire avec des mots


Ben mon ami... 
Pmithrandir s'en est sorti avec une petite poigne et c'est trs clair, merci  lui   ::ccool::

----------


## jgrmstr

Le geste signifie en gros le "mettre dans le fion"  quelqu'un, mais pour le coup, jusqu'au haut du bras  :;):  (je trouve le geste plutt explicite).

Peut-tre  la base utilis par Dieudonn  l'encontre des sionistes qui tentaient de le mettre en procs pour son humour que certains jugent douteux/dplac.

Ni antismite ni raciste donc. Ni extrme droite non plus.

D'ailleurs  mon avis avec l'effet de "mode" dont le geste est question, c'est avant tout un geste anti "systme". Il n'y a que les journalistes pour dire que c'est nazi ou de la droite extrme...

----------


## Invit

J'ai lu que a viendrait d'un personnage jou par Peter Seller dans le Dr Folamour qui essaie de rprimer ses automatismes de signe nazi.

----------


## Sunchaser

> D'ailleurs  mon avis avec l'effet de "mode" dont le geste est question, c'est avant tout un geste anti "systme".


Il faut se mfier tout de mme des effets de mode.
Regardez, dans les annes 30, il y avait pleins de Flash Mobs organiss a Munich, Nuremberg, etc ... et on a vu ce que ca a donn ...  ::aie::

----------


## jgrmstr

> Il faut se mfier tout de mme des effets de mode.
> Regardez, dans les annes 30, il y avait pleins de Flash Mobs organiss a Munich, Nuremberg, etc ... et on a vu ce que ca a donn ...


C'est dingue de toujours en arriver l...

----------


## Oberown

Un article qui peut aider
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/article/2013/12/11/quenelle-comment-un-geste-provocateur-est-devenu-un-embleme_3528089_823448.html

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Il faut se mfier tout de mme des effets de mode.
> Regardez, dans les annes 30, il y avait pleins de Flash Mobs organiss a Munich, Nuremberg, etc ... et on a vu ce que ca a donn ...





> C'est dingue de toujours en arriver l...


On en arrive toujours l parce que pour quelques personnes, moi y compris, il est important de se rappeler: 
- que la "mode" pousse par les bas instincts du peuple peut produire ce qu'il y a de plus monstrueux
- que les gens de maintenant ne sont pas plus malins que les gens de cette priode (bien au contraire !!)

----------


## clairetj

J'avais lanc ce topic pour ma culture personnel, pour savoir ce qu'tait ce geste et ce qu'il reprsente, mais je vois que l'actualit  rattraper le topic: on ne parle plus que de a (sauf lorsque l'on parle de schumarer). Donc qu'en pensez-vous de ce geste ???

----------


## tchize_

> on ne parle plus que de a (sauf lorsque l'on parle de schumarer). Donc qu'en pensez-vous de ce geste ???


Je pense que si il avait gard le casque qu'il utilise habituellement, il serait pas sur un lit d'hopital  l'heure qu'il est.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Homo_Informaticus

Je pense que ce geste qui n'tait  la base qu'une blague potache ( faire une quenelle devant l'ONU ou devant le pentagone par exemple ), a t reprise dans un cadre douteux (le faire devant le mmorial de la Shoah  Berlin, devant Auschwitz ou le mur des lamentation, on ne peut pas dire que c'est pas de la provoque de trs mauvais got ou un message orient, surtout excut par des types comme Soral).

Ajoutez un peu de sel, de thym et dassociations de dfense diverses  l'afft d'activit justifiant leur subvention, une raction politique a grande vitesse type Lonarda pour faire taire les sujets plus importants, soupoudrez d'un go surdimensionn du crateur qui transforme son message en vraie croisade de la grandiose libert d'expression, laissez cuire 4 heure  thermostat 6 et c'est prt !

Je pense surtout que ce geste a chapp  toute dfinition, et que l'exagration de la signification de celui-ci ( bien que justifi certaines fois par 4 ou 5 glandus sur des centaines de photos publies ) le place en geste victime qu'on excute plus pour exprimer un ras-le-bol d'une classe politique dconnect.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ce geste est sans conteste un moyen lgant pour les homosexuels refouls (Soral,  ...) de faire leur coming out, puisqu'il  s'agit quand mme de faire l'apologie de la sodomie, cf les tubes de varits sur la quenelle chants par Dieudonn. A noter que entre autre toute la classe politique est vise, pas  seulement les sionistes, sinon cela limiterais considrablement le nombre des partenaires sexuels potentiels. Du reste, ce geste tait dj utilis comme signe de reconnaissance entre les prtres catholiques adeptes du fist fucking ("pugnus  sexus" comme ils disaient) qui frquentes les nombreux saunas gay du Vatican, et ce depuis l'poque des Borgias  quand Alexandre VI, le Pape en titre utilisait le denier du culte pour organiser des partouzes gantes dans l'enceinte mme du palais Apostolique (*).


(*) Fait historique

----------


## worm83

J'aimerais savoir comment des informaticiens, donc des personnes dot de logique on pu croire  un "salut nazi invers" http://www.lepouvoirmondial.com/arch...e-5260478.html. 
C'est le CRIF qui  invent cette dfinition et ils l'ont bien expliqu : "ce geste est tout l'inverse du nazisme....".

En mme temps ce sont des gens qui font le commerce de l'holocauste et qui confondent antismitisme (qui ne veux plus rien dire) et antisionisme, ils font l'amalgame exprs.

Le CRIF ayant toute puissance en France (nos prsidents appelle Mr Jacubovitch : Mr le Prsident) les politiques et les mdias ont donc repris cette dfinition qui ne veux rien dire, d'ailleurs je vous conseille de regarder l'mission de Taddei, "Faut il interdire Dieudonn".
Oui car invers un signe inverse son sens, un pouce vers le bas est l'inverse du puce vers le haut, une croix vers le bas signifie lantchrist ect....
De plus et vous le savez trs bien, lors d'un dbat le premier  atteindre le point GodWin n'a aucun argument, et dans le dbat de la quenelle ce point  t atteint ds le premier change. La quenelle ressemble par contre  un "prsentez arme".
Comment des mecs peuvent nous faire chier avec le racisme et le FN, et promouvoir la politique d'Israel qui est un pays non dmocratique, bas sur un principe religieux, et qui pratique l'arpatei. Benjamin Netanyahu pratique une politique dextrme droite radicale !!!!
Pourquoi parle t'on de Dieudonn, pour viter de parler des compte en Suisse de Valls, du TES qui va instaur l'immunit juridique des Banquier a Vie http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/eu...e-mes-le-97421 http://bats0.canalblog.com/archives/.../23337954.html http://reseauinternational.net/2014/...s-sur-la-tete/ , ou en core la pdophilie tatique http://fr.sott.net/article/7665-Enor...ffaire-Dutroux, ou encore le Traite Transatlantique https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...59568121,d.d2k.

Quand je vois que certain on mme dit que Dieudo pratiquait le Lanc de nain (sur france inter), bientt on nous dira que les gens qui regarde Dieudonn mange des enfants.

Regarde comment la LDJ ou encore JSSNews a toute impunit  vouloir tuer des Francais http://www.youtube.com/attribution_l...eature%3Dshare http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/so...e-comme-146374. Regarde comment un ministre  drout toute les sparation de pouvoir essentiel  une Dmocratie.

Il fraudait que ceux qui condamnent aient les mains propres, et je ne connais aucun politicien de tte qui soit vraiment honnte. Croire que Dieudonn est responsable de tout les maux du monde, c'est tre un gros idiot (il n'y a jamais eu de dbordement en 10 ans de spectacle sauf quand la LDJ agresse les spectateur).

De plus le jeu qu'ils jouent est trs dangereux, car les gens font l'amalgalme entre Juif et Sioniste. Je vois autour de moi beaucoup de gens qui disent "on en a marre de tout ces juifs au gouvernement et  la Tl",  qui je dois expliqu que les Juifs n'en sont aucunement responsable  http://lesmoutonsenrages.fr/2014/01/...n-a-dieudonne/

----------


## Razorflak

Petite vido de Minute papillon sur ce sujet:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGRVjujjT5s

J'adore ce type  ::mouarf::

----------


## 3logy

> J'aimerais savoir comment des informaticiens, donc des personnes dot de logique on pu croire  un "salut nazi invers" http://www.lepouvoirmondial.com/arch...e-5260478.html. 
> C'est le CRIF qui  invent cette dfinition et ils l'ont bien expliqu : "ce geste est tout l'inverse du nazisme....".
> 
> En mme temps ce sont des gens qui font le commerce de l'holocauste et qui confondent antismitisme (qui ne veux plus rien dire) et antisionisme, ils font l'amalgame exprs.
> 
> Le CRIF ayant toute puissance en France (nos prsidents appelle Mr Jacubovitch : Mr le Prsident) les politiques et les mdias ont donc repris cette dfinition qui ne veux rien dire, d'ailleurs je vous conseille de regarder l'mission de Taddei, "Faut il interdire Dieudonn".
> Oui car invers un signe inverse son sens, un pouce vers le bas est l'inverse du puce vers le haut, une croix vers le bas signifie lantchrist ect....
> De plus et vous le savez trs bien, lors d'un dbat le premier  atteindre le point GodWin n'a aucun argument, et dans le dbat de la quenelle ce point  t atteint ds le premier change. La quenelle ressemble par contre  un "prsentez arme".
> Comment des mecs peuvent nous faire chier avec le racisme et le FN, et promouvoir la politique d'Israel qui est un pays non dmocratique, bas sur un principe religieux, et qui pratique l'arpatei. Benjamin Netanyahu pratique une politique dextrme droite radicale !!!!
> ...



On devrait epiner ce Post!! Rien  redire... quel Eloquence!!  ::ccool::

----------


## Razorflak

> Le CRIF ayant toute puissance en France (nos prsidents appelle Mr Jacubovitch : Mr le Prsident) ...


Ce n'est pas plutt Roger Cukierman ?
De mmoire Jacubovitch c'est la LICRA.

Sinon en effet trs beau post, tout est dit.

Edit: en vrifiant l'orthographe du nom du prsident du CRIF j'ai dcouvert que avant d'tre "Conseil reprsentatif des institutions juives de France" le CRIF c'tait "Conseil reprsentatif des isralites de France"  :8O:  ...

----------


## minnesota

a prend de l'ampleur tout a... en suivant vos diffrents liens, j'en suis arriv  cette vido que j'ai regarde en entier, et *certains passages mritent le dtour*





Il y a un temps pas si loin que a, on affichait firement pour avatar le fameux "Web black-out"



, pour rappel, 



Ben l je me tte srieusement pour une petite quenelle avatar  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

EDIT : C'est officiel, je recherche un avatar quenelle... 
si vous en trouvez un ou si vous en faites un, faites signe  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> La quenelle, un plat traditionnel rgional lyonnais
> 
> La quenelle, un plat traditionnel rgional lyonnais
> 
> Le mot quenelle est proche de lallemand "Kndel" ou "Knoffle", ou encore du Yeddih "Quenape" qui signifie "boule de pte". 
> 
> elle est dguste par le roi Louis XV et ses courtisans lors de "Grands Soupers" offerts dans les chteaux de la royaut.

----------


## minnesota

tchize_

 ::toutcasse:: 

En plus je suis en letter box  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Tout le monde sait que beaucoup de juifs attendent encore leur Messie... 
et un beau jour, des sionistes dsesprs prirent trs trs trs fort: 




> Dieu, donnez-nous un Messie!


et Dieu envoya Dieudonn  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ce qui me fait marrer c'est le rgne de lhypocrisie, en public devant les gens et  la tl c'est "hou Dieudonn c'est un vilain antismite qu'on le Bayonne et  qu'il soit mis au pilori" _(sinon on est vir  vie de la tl)_, et sur youtube tous le monde plus-soie ses vidos parce que au final il est trs drle dj et d'une, et d'autre part il y  des trucs qu'il dit sur les sionistes (pourtant c'est mme pas 1% de son spectacle, n'en dplaise aux mensonges de valls) qui sont pas forcment faux mais personne n'ose en parler (logique personne  envie d'avoir un contrat du Mossad sur sa tte). Pour ce qui est des actions abjectes de l'occupant Sioniste en Palestine tout l'ONU les condamne, c'est  dire le monde entiers, rien que a, mais ne peu rien faire  cause du vto des USA, mais bon on peu pas en parler sinon on est forcment tax d'anti smite....

*La vrit* : Voila les vrais infos que vous ne verrez jamais  la TV en France, mais sur internet et les TV trangres : 

*- Valls est il raciste, fasciste et sioniste ?*










*Pourquoi les accusations de salut nazi  invers sur le geste de la quenelle sont grotesques, et que c'est juste une invention ridicule des sionistes pour essayer de discrditer Dieudonn :*





*Les vrais juifs sont contre le sionisme et soutiennent Dieudonn*

















*Pourquoi les USA se sont allis avec les sionistes dans le but de  contrler le ptrole du Moyen-Orient*  :







*Pourquoi le boss de valls est un bouffon grotesque qui  flou la France :*
































*La conclusion, le prsident est il un vassal  la botte des sionistes ?*





*Pourtant c'tait pas le cas ni de De Gaulle ni de Mitterrand,  l'poque c'tait de vrais prsidents avec des c... et pas un bouffon*








*Les sionistes contrlent-ils dsormais la France ?*















*Et enfin ce qui vous attends ?*

----------


## tchize_

> qu'on le Bayonne


Comme le jambon?  ::mouarf::  Ca va pas faire plaisir aux musulmans




> il y  des trucs qu'il dit sur les sionistes  qui sont pas forcment faux mais personne n'ose en parler.


Ben vu le nombre de message et de rflexion contre Isral (oui le sionisme tant la vue d'un peuple juif en Israel, je pense qu'on peux directement parler de l'tat d'israel puisqu'il existe) que je vois rgulirement, t'as pas du bien regarder pour dire que personne ose  ::roll:: 




> (logique personne  envie d'avoir un contrat du Mossad sur sa tte)


 Mfie toi, je suis sur que le Mossad n'a que a  faire  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour ce qui est des actions abjectes de l'occupant Sioniste en Palestine tout l'ONU les condamne, c'est  dire le monde entiers, rien que a, mais ne peu rien faire  cause du vto des USA, mais bon on peu pas en parler sinon on est forcment tax d'anti smite....


Ha bon? Non parce que tre anti smite c'est aussi tre anti arabe, y a comme un contradiction. Mais bon, quand on mlange tat d'Israel, sionisme, juid et smite dans la mme phrase....

Sinon c'est bien, je suis heureux de voir que dans les discutions sur un geste qui choque et est vu comme une expression raciste par un grand nombre de personnes ( tord ou  raison, c'est juste un fait), il est important de savoir que Franois hollande est petit, qu'il est sortit d'une voiture avec la braguette ouverte et a la cravate de travers...

----------


## Barsy

Si jamais vous vous posez la question, je suis celui qui a mis un  :-1:  au message de Pierre Louis Chevalier ci-dessus.

Ce n'est pas du tout que je complote pour un camp ou pour l'autre. C'est que j'ai l'impression que le combat qu'essaie de mener Pierre Louis Chevalier ici semble largement dpasser le cadre de la discussion du prsent topic. Je ne serais d'ailleurs pas tonn de voir bientt apparaitre ici des vidos sur les pros et anti mariage gay, sur l'IVG et sur Justin Bieber...  ::aie:: 

Il faut d'ailleurs se mfier des vidos Youtube qui sont souvent des extraits trs courts de certains propos compltement sorti de leur contexte et servant uniquement  jeter le discrdit sur le camp d'en face sans rellement chercher le dbat d'ides.

Bref, si j'ai le temps, j'crirai plus tard ici ce que je pense sur le fond de cette affaire. Je suis pour ma part extrmement mitig...  ::roll::  Peut-tre que le fait d'en parler ici permettra d'approfondir mes rflexions.

----------


## Nhaps

Il y a vraiment des actualits qui me passent au dessus de la tte.
Laisser le parler le Dieudonn, aprs si c'est mal ou pas j'en sais rien, je sais mme pas de quoi il parle.
En tout cas il a le mrite de dire se qu'il pense, et c'est mieux que les personnes qui disent blanc alors qu'ils pensent noir.

#YOLO

----------


## tchize_

> l'IVG et sur Justin Bieber...


Je ne te demanderais pas comment tu es pass de l'un  l'autre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Si jamais vous vous posez la question, je suis celui qui a mis un  au message de Pierre Louis Chevalier ci-dessus.[...]


Oui, tu rsumes ce que je voulais crire.
J'apprcie aussi beaucoup l'argumentation  coup de vidos youtube de deux minutes et demi.
a fait pas mal simplification de la pense.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> J'ai lu que a viendrait d'un personnage jou par Peter Seller dans le Dr Folamour qui essaie de rprimer ses automatismes de signe nazi.


C'est exactement ce  quoi j'ai pens  ::mouarf:: 

edit: Concernant Dieudonn j'ai rien  dire dessus, qu'on aime ou pas, soit. Mais je trouve a trs grave de ne pas pouvoir dire ce que tu veux en 2013 (quand c'est sous le trait de l'humour bien entendu ... Certaines choses comme l'apologie de la violence et du racisme n'ont pas  tre exprimes (mais le simple fait de les interdire est une censure) ).

Par contre interdire son spectacle avant qu'il puisse mme s'exprimer je trouve a compltement dbile, enfin, il s'en fout a lui fait une bonne pub et il s'en doutait il avait mme prvu le spectacle de secours.

Enfin concernant les politocards, j'ai l'impression qu'ils s'ennuient, ils n'ont rien d'autre  foutre?

----------


## tchize_

> ils n'ont rien d'autre  foutre?


La Gayette est trop surveille pour le moment, donc il compense?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mr_Exal

> La Gayette est trop surveille pour le moment, donc il compense?


Pas faux ^^

----------


## Invit

C'est vraiment un dbat sans fin de toute faon..

Chacun va mettre en avant une signification du geste qui l'intresse, pour moi a reste un geste antisystme, certains vont trouver a facile mais bon chacun son avis. Pour ma part je trouve l'humour de Dieudonn particulirement piquant et d'une finesse remarquable.
Niveau humour, il y a de tout, mais c'est l'un des seuls ( en France du moins, je ne connais pas trop les humoristes en dehors de notre pays)  aller aussi loin.

Il est vrai que certains peuvent tre choqus par ce qu'il dit, mais je ne pense pas que ses spectacles soient des rassemblements de raciste ( les journalistes vont trs loin dans leurs propos), d'ailleurs Charlie Hebdo, du moins ce qu'il en reste, n'a t'il pas publi une couverture des plus racistes ( Dieudonn avec un cerveau de singe?!), l par contre personne n'a t choqu...

Je vous invite  regarder des vidos de ses spectacles, les Pygmes, l'affaire du 11 Septembre, la pche avec Elie Semoun, le sketch sur DSK, ou encore celui sur le cancer.

Ce n'est pas aux mdias de dcider de la valeur d'un humoriste, mais bien  nous de nous faire notre propre opinion ( je pars du principe qu'on peut parler de tout quand on le fait avec humour).

Je ne vais pas m'aventurer plus sur le sujet sionniste/domination mondiale, n'en sachant pas assez sur le sujet, mme si j'apprcie  un certain point les vidos d'Alain Soral, mme si je ne crois pas en tout ce qu'il dit, je trouve son point de vu intressant, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne le laisse pas s'exprimer, et pourquoi le gouvernement en a fait un ennemi publique ( avec Dieudonn), mme si j'ai ma petite ide...  ::roll:: 

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Grom61736

La question que je me pose est : "Est-ce parce que c'est "la crise", comme on le crie partout, que les thories du complot resurgissent de partout (parce qu'il est bien connu que c'est toujours la faute de l'autre) ou est-ce que a a toujours t l  attendre un porte-voix suffisamment mdiatis ?"

----------


## minnesota

L'affaire Dieudonn n'est pas rcente... c'est juste qu'il y a des gens haut placs, qui ont du pouvoir et qui souhaitent le voir billonn. Dans la page prcdente, j'ai post un message qui rsume bien cet tat de fait.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> L'affaire Dieudonn n'est pas rcente... c'est juste qu'il y a des gens haut placs, qui ont du pouvoir et qui souhaitent le voir billonn. Dans la page prcdente, j'ai post un message qui rsume bien cet tat de fait.


a  fait une petite diversion  valls pour dtourner l'attention sur le fait que  la criminalit   explos et que donc il est totalement incomptent, en plus il  menti sur Dieudonn qui est bien un humoriste (son spectacle est excellent) , c'est pas parce que tu es ministre que a te donne le droit de diffamer les gens, et pire encore de donner des "ordres"  la justice qui est cens tre indpendante et non  la botte du pouvoir, c'est une honte, la France est  clairement plus une dmocratie mais un tat fasciste et totalitaire, Dieudo est simplement victime d'un pouvoir fasciste et sioniste.

Pour qui il se prends et de quel droit il ose critiquer Dieudonn, et le diffamer en public alors que d'aprs les vidos prises de lui  son insu il est fasciste, raciste et pire sioniste (ce qui est la vrai raison de ces attaques envers  l'humoriste) :










Et fort de son bilan de fasciste, raciste et  incomptent il ose dire que les rsultats pitoyables de son action c'est la faute de ses prdcesseurs, quand on arrive  ce niveau de mensonge, de mauvaise foi et d'inaptitude il reste plus qu'une chose  faire : dmissionner.





> Je vous invite  regarder des vidos de ses spectacles, les Pygmes, l'affaire du 11 Septembre, la pche avec Elie Semoun, le sketch sur DSK, ou encore celui sur le cancer.
> Ce n'est pas aux mdias de dcider de la valeur d'un humoriste, mais bien  nous de nous faire notre propre opinion ( je pars du principe qu'on peut parler de tout quand on le fait avec humour).


Exactement, c'est un des  meilleurs humoristes que la France ai jamais eu depuis Pierre Desproge, ses textes sont excellents, et dans ses spectacles il se moque absolument de tout, et il  bien raison. Pourquoi tous le monde  le droit de rire des noirs, des blondes, des catho, des musulmans, et ds que c'est sur les sionistes on  plus le droit ?  mais c'est incroyable ce fascisme pour essayer d'empcher les gens de penser. En son temps Desproges  aussi dpass les limites avec des textes qui auraient pu tres trs mal compris, y compris sur les juifs, et il  jamais t la cible de diffamation, c'est parce qu'il est noir que vall se permet de diffamer Dieudo (les vidos montrent que valls n'aime pas les noirs) ?
Mme les juifs pensent qu'il faut laisser sa libert d'expression  Dieudonn et que le comportement des sionistes et des censeurs est une vritable honte :








Ce qui cr le racisme et l'anti smitisme c'est le comportement abjecte et fasciste de valls et des sionistes en gnral, pas les humoristes. Les humoristes au contraire permettent aux gens de se dfouler et dvacuer toutes les haines racistes par le rire.

Je vous invite  rcouter cet excellent sketch de Pierre Desproge :



Malgr son contenu douteux (pour les non comprenant du moins) je pense que vall ne se  serais jamais permis de diffamer desproge car desproge n'est pas noir, je ne voie pas d'autres explication  ce comportement raciste et haineux de la part de valls. Si a avais t Dieudonn qui avait fait le mme sketch que Desproge sur les juifs, je pense que valls aurai demand la peine de mort pour dieudo, rien de moins.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> malgr son contenu douteux (pour les non comprenant du moins) je pense que vall ne se serais jamais permis de diffamer desproge car desproge n'est pas noir, je ne voie pas d'autres explication  ce comportement raciste et haineux de la part de valls.


\0_ Nous ne voyons pas d'autre explication. _o/

----------


## Invit

Tout comme toi Pierre Louis Chevalier, j'ai un peu de mal avec Valls, les seules "discours " que je retiens de lui sont : "rajoute moi quelques blancos" et le fameux " je suis li de manire ternel....blabla... Quand mme !

Quand je pense que c'est l'un voir le membre du gouvernement le plus apprci des Franais a me fait un peu peur...

Autre conseil vido, la fameuse rubrique de Soral "Antismite du mois", c'est assez amusant de voir les penses que pouvait avoir Napolon, Voltaire, Hugo et j'en passe et des meilleurs(les grands philosophes/penseurs/scientifiques Franais et trangers), concernant la question juive, (attention, peut tre ne le faisait-il pas mais je fais la diffrence entre juif "du quotidien" et sionniste).

Aprs je pense que chacun  le droit de penser ce qu'il veut, personnellement j'ai fait mon choix. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est le dchanement mdiatique et politique qu'ont subis Dieudonn et Soral, est-il donc interdit de critiquer une lite communautaire et religieuse que ce soit par l'humour ou via des essais (cf: Comprendre l'Empire), et d'un autre ct parler de la pdophilie des prtres, ou de la dangerosit du musulman?
On retrouve encore une fois le "deux poids deux mesures", qui est de plus en plus flagrant ( de mon point de vu encore une fois). 

Je vous invite pour vous forgez votre propre opinion de consulter ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois le site galit et rconciliation ( vritable mine d'or).

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## minnesota

> EDIT : C'est officiel, je recherche un avatar quenelle... 
> si vous en trouvez un ou si vous en faites un, faites signe


a y est  ::aie::  j'ai mon avatar  ::aie:: 



Plus une vido marante "*C'est Maintenant*"  ::mouarf::  




plus le "*salut Las Ketchup*"  l'endroit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

a c'est pire que la quenelle,  c'est une double quenelle qui vise  entuber toute la France, et a  trs bien march du reste.  Grce  la double quenelle du PS _(le parti national fasciste appauvriste socialiste & anti humoristes noir)_ :  chmage, criminalit et pauvret en augmentation en France,  et riches,  emplois, usines, ingnieurs, chercheurs, artistes,  et croissance conomique se sont fait la malle  l'tranger pour arriver sous de meilleurs cieux que le pays de limpt  90% de l'interdiction de libert de parole...

----------


## minnesota

Arf, y'a pas que le PS.  chaque nouveau gouvernement, 

on y passe  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Je sais qu'on croule sous les vidos, mais celle-ci est bien :






-> plus de vidos ici :https://www.youtube.com/user/apocaly...?feature=watch

Aprs on n'est pas oblig de tout cautionner non plus...

P.-S.:certaines sont tout pourri  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Je sais qu'on croule sous les vidos, mais celle-ci est bien :


Excellente mme  ::ccool:: 
Je crois que avec ces vidos qui expliquent qui est vraiment valls on  bien compris  qui on  affaire, je me demande combien de temps cette escroquerie Valls va tenir le coup, pour l'escroquerie Cahuzac les mensonges honts ont continu pas mal de temps avant que le masque tombe.

Celle ci est terrible  ::mouarf:: 





Pourquoi la france est devenu un pays occup & totalitaire :

----------


## tchize_

> Pourquoi la france est devenu un pays occup & totalitaire


J'ai t tonn par une mission passe en belgique  la radio. Apparement, la France a russi  passer en mme pas 2 gnration, d'un pays o les habitants se sentaient heureux,  un pays o les habitants ralent. Et quand on regarde de dehors, on a parfois du mal  comprendre pourquoi vous ralez  ::):  Cette histoire de quenelle en est un bel exemple, il y a eu aussi le mariage pour tous. Vous aimez vous mobiliser pour des causes mineure, mais les trucs importants genre, je sais pas, les impts, y a personnes dans les rue  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

En plus, nos routes commencent  ressembler aux vtres, mais o va-t-on ?  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> J'ai t tonn par une mission passe en belgique  la radio. Apparement, la France a russi  passer en mme pas 2 gnration, d'un pays o les habitants se sentaient heureux,  un pays o les habitants ralent. Et quand on regarde de dehors, on a parfois du mal  comprendre pourquoi vous ralez  Cette histoire de quenelle en est un bel exemple, il y a eu aussi le mariage pour tous. Vous aimez vous mobiliser pour des causes mineure, mais les trucs importants genre, je sais pas, les impts, y a personnes dans les rue


Les impts c'est plus important pour toi que la libert, l'galit, le respect, le droit d'expression... ?

La valeur de l'argent a remplac toutes les autres...  ::roll::

----------


## tchize_

> Les impts c'est plus important pour toi


Que d'aller gueuler dans les rues pour interdire le mariage homosexuel ou interdire  un artiste de prsenter son spectacle, oui  ::aie:: 

J'en veux pas aux gens qui dfendent la libert d'expression. Je ne comprend en fait pas comment vous tes arriv  la mettre  mal  cause d'un spectacle d'un humouriste que certains n'aiment pas  ::mouarf:: 

Les impots, la retraite, le temps de travail, les brevets logiciels, les soins de sant, a m'affecte, normal que j'ai mon avis  donner dessus. Le mariage homosexuel, je vois pas pourquoi a m'affecterait, donc je vois pas pourquoi on irait s'y opposer. Un/Des types qui font un signe quelconque de ralliement, si a peux leur faire plasir, je vois pas pourquoi vous dbattez l dessus en fait  ::aie:: 

Je voulais juste mettre en vidence un point. Vu de notre cot de la frontire, on a l'impression depuis quelque annes que vous vous dchirez, pardonnez moi, pour des conneries  ::): 

Et dans le cas prsent, vous nous donnez encore une fois la mme image, vous vous enguellez, vous brassez une quantit pas croyable d'air pour... un putain de bras tendu. Laissez faire ceux qui veulent le faire, et occupez vous de truc vitaux, non? ^^

----------


## tchize_

En mmoire au dernier usul et en rapport  l'actualit, j'ai dcid de faire le geste de la saucisse moi, tiens  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Que d'aller gueuler dans les rues pour interdire le mariage homosexuel ou interdire  un artiste de prsenter son spectacle, oui 
> 
> J'en veux pas aux gens qui dfendent la libert d'expression. Je ne comprend en fait pas comment vous tes arriv  la mettre  mal  cause d'un spectacle d'un humouriste que certains n'aiment pas 
> 
> Les impots, la retraite, le temps de travail, les brevets logiciels, les soins de sant, a m'affecte, normal que j'ai mon avis  donner dessus. Le mariage homosexuel, je vois pas pourquoi a m'affecterait, donc je vois pas pourquoi on irait s'y opposer. Un/Des types qui font un signe quelconque de ralliement, si a peux leur faire plasir, je vois pas pourquoi vous dbattez l dessus en fait 
> 
> Je voulais juste mettre en vidence un point. Vu de notre cot de la frontire, on a l'impression depuis quelque annes que vous vous dchirez, pardonnez moi, pour des conneries 
> 
> Et dans le cas prsent, vous nous donnez encore une fois la mme image, vous vous enguellez, vous brassez une quantit pas croyable d'air pour... un putain de bras tendu. Laissez faire ceux qui veulent le faire, et occupez vous de truc vitaux, non? ^^


De trucs vitaux ? Tu souhaites sans doute qu'on te rappelle pourquoi la Belgique a pass plusieurs mois (voire annes) sans gouvernement ? C'est nous qui nous dchirons pour des conneries ? 

Pour la retraite, il y a eu de trs nombreuses manifs chez nous (mais sans doute vos mdias n'en ont pas parl), pour le temps de travail on a pas  se plaindre et pour la sant non plus. Et les brevets logiciels a concerne les USA.

Aprs, que des gens souhaitent s'opposer  des projets de loi pour des raisons ou des ides qui leur sont propres, a les regarde. Et qu'ils le manifestent c'est leur droit. C'est a la libert d'expression. 
Et tous les Franais ne sont pas opposs au mariage homosexuel ni  Dieudonn (sinon, la loi sur le mariage n'aurait pas t vote et Dieudonn ne russirait pas  remplir ses salles).

----------


## tchize_

> Et tous les Franais ne sont pas opposs au mariage homosexuel ni  Dieudonn (sinon, la loi sur le mariage n'aurait pas t vote et Dieudonn ne russirait pas  remplir ses salles).


Non, et heureusement ^^ Ce qui nous pate c'est le nombre de gens que a a mobilis (chez nous c'est pass il y a longtemps et on a mme pas entendu un pet de mouche).

Pour le gouvernement... Ben on a exerc la dmocratie, et elle s'exerce comme a chez nous, et on s'en sort pas plus mal. On regarder le combat "faire un gouvernement" le soir avec une bire en faisant les paris  ::mouarf:: 
Faut juste savoir qu'on tait pas sans gouvernement. On en avait, 5 qui fonctionnaient correctement, et le gouvernement fdral qui tait en affaire courantes tendues  ::mouarf::  (status qui curieusement lui interdit de voter des modifications au budget, mais l'autorise  partir en guerre)

----------


## kuranes

Dieudonn prend de plus en plus d'importance, mme Lao Tseu s'y met maintenant pour le soutenir.



Le complot sioniste a vraiment des racines trs anciennes  ::D:

----------


## minnesota

tchize_, tu dis n'importe quoi et comme si a suffisait pas, tu brandis une saucisse  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Non, et heureusement ^^ Ce qui nous pate c'est le nombre de gens que a a mobilis (chez nous c'est pass il y a longtemps et on a mme pas entendu un pet de mouche).
> 
> Pour le gouvernement... Ben on a exerc la dmocratie, et elle s'exerce comme a chez nous, et on s'en sort pas plus mal. On regarder le combat "faire un gouvernement" le soir avec une bire en faisant les paris 
> Faut juste savoir qu'on tait pas sans gouvernement. On en avait, 5 qui fonctionnaient correctement, et le gouvernement fdral qui tait en affaire courantes tendues  (status qui curieusement lui interdit de voter des modifications au budget, mais l'autorise  partir en guerre)


Autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que chacun devrait s'occuper de son assiette avant d'aller regarder dans celle du voisin autant la censure et la rpression qui concernent des propos vhments et puants je suis pour (genre discours no nazi, raciste, pdophile et qui est srieux), aprs dans ce cas prcis de la quenelle c'est juste une grosse connerie pour se faire de la promo gratuite  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Pour ce qui est de la manif pour interdire le mariage pour tous, il faut comprendre que la France est un pays Catholique ( mettons cette phrase au pass, la religion d'tat  chang...).

Pour te rpondre, nombre d'homosexuels taient  ces manifs et ne voulaient pas du mariage pour tous, je pense que a a eu pour but la destruction du modle familiale ( pre/mre/enfant), mais en France, avoir un raisonnement comme celui-la c'est tre homophobe, se battre pour la libert d'expression c'est tre antismite.

Chacun son avis sur la question du mariage pour tous ( pour tout te dire sa me drange en aucun cas que des homosexuels se marient, mme si pour la plupart le pacs tait bien suffisant).

L'argument 


> ne comprend en fait pas comment vous tes arriv  la mettre  mal  cause d'un spectacle d'un humouriste que certains n'aiment pas


 il ne vaut pas grand chose, en gros il faudrait que tout le monde soit fan de Dieudonn pour que les gens aient droit d'aller manifester dans la rue??
Sa tient pas debout ton raisonnement.
D'ailleurs ya pas un dpute belge qui a fait une quenelle au parlement??

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## tchize_

> tchize_, tu dis n'importe quoi et comme si a suffisait pas, tu brandis une saucisse


Si les belges taient srieux, a se saurait  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> L'argument  il ne vaut pas grand chose, en gros il faudrait que tout le monde soit fan de Dieudonn pour que les gens aient droit d'aller manifester dans la rue??


Non, ce que je dit c'est que je ne vois pas pourquoi on va dans les rue et dans les studios de tl pour pousser  l'interdiction. Forcment,  partir du moment o on censure, c'est normal de trouver a anormal et de s'y opposer  ::mouarf:: 



> D'ailleurs ya pas un dpute belge qui a fait une quenelle au parlement??


Si si, Laurent LOUIS. C'est un dput un peu.... spcial on va dire  ::aie:: 



> En juin 2013, il propose au Parlement une rsolution durgence relative  la rvision du systme lectoral et  linstauration du tirage au sort des membres du Parlement fdral du royaume de Belgique. Elle est rejete  une voix contre 149.


Le mme qui est pour le moment pousuivi pour possession d'un dossier relatif  une enqute pdophile. Mais bon, les lections approchent donc tout le monde se fait remarquer. Et le pire? Ben en Belgique, tout le monde s'en f*** de sa quenelle ^^
Bon, sauf les politiques, mais encore une fois les lection approchent. Et quand les lection approchent, nombre de politiques s'insurgent trs trs vite  ::):

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Chacun son avis sur la question du mariage pour tous ( pour tout te dire sa me drange en aucun cas que des homosexuels se marient, mme si pour la plupart le pacs tait bien suffisant).


Tant que c'est argument je pense que tu peux tre pour ou contre. Maintenant dire "C'est contre nature" ou "a me dgoute" j'appelle pas a un argument j'appelle a de la connerie.

----------


## Invit

Je te suis totalement sur ce point Mr_Exal, mais aprs faut arrter de croire  tout ce que nous disent les mdias, il n'y avait pas que des homophobes lors des manifestations, mais bon les mdias vont garder ce qui les intressent (insultes envers les homosexuels, comportement dgueulasse etc..).

Le plus dur, c'est pour les gens qui viennent dfendre une certaine valeur de la famille ( qu'on respecte ou non) et qui se font traiter d'homophobes et l aussi c'est un comportement facile et rducteur.

C'est comme Dieudo, on aime ou on aime pas, mais c'est pas parce qu'on apprcie son humour qu'on est antismite ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.
C'est un point de vu, certain aiment Cauet ou Hanouna, et pour moi c'est Dieudonn, Elie Semoun ( sa belle poque, j'ai pas trop aim son dernier spectacle) et d'autres.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Je te suis totalement sur ce point Mr_Exal, mais aprs faut arrter de croire  tout ce que nous disent les mdias, il n'y avait pas que des homophobes lors des manifestations, mais bon les mdias vont garder ce qui les intressent (insultes envers les homosexuels, comportement dgueulasse etc..).
> 
> Le plus dur, c'est pour les gens qui viennent dfendre une certaine valeur de la famille ( qu'on respecte ou non) et qui se font traiter d'homophobes et l aussi c'est un comportement facile et rducteur.
> 
> C'est comme Dieudo, on aime ou on aime pas, mais c'est pas parce qu'on apprcie son humour qu'on est antismite ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.
> C'est un point de vu, certain aiment Cauet ou Hanouna, et pour moi c'est Dieudonn, Elie Semoun ( sa belle poque, j'ai pas trop aim son dernier spectacle) et d'autres.
> 
> Cordialement
> Sigismund


Bien entendu, je respecte les personnes qui veulent dfendre la valeur familiale pour autant qu'ils avancent des arguments tout en tant ouverts  la discussion mais j'ai entendu tellement d'idioties (et a ne concerne pas que le mariage pour tous mais aussi les religions quand on voit la FDJ agresser des jeunes parce qu'ils portent un keffieh autour du cou (entre autre) je trouve que a fait vraiment piti que des bolosses pareils vhiculent un message aussi puant sur la religion juive). Enfin je n'aime pas du tout le personnage de Dieudonn ni son humour, mais je trouve qu'il a bien raison de "foutre la merde".

Dans un sens a prouve bien que les politiques s'ennuient, si ils se doivent de taper sur un homme avant mme qu'il ai nonc le moindre propos douteux.

----------


## worm83

> On devrait epiner ce Post!! Rien  redire... quel Eloquence!!


merci  ::oops::

----------


## worm83

Moi ce que je trouve absurde, c'est de faire des lois au nom de l'galit dans un pays ou la constitution stipule : "Tout ce qui n'est pas interdits est autoriss", et "tout homme naissent libres et gaux en droit", sophisme ?

Va t'on en arriv comme en Norvge  interdit aux hommes de pisser debout au nom de la libert homme / femme ? 

Je n'ai encore jamais vu d'action justifi par une mauvaise cause personnellement, on va toujours faire la guerre pour la libert, on passe des lois pour notre protection ect.... Et si un groupe de gens se sent indign par, il devient "anti", ou "facho", "extrmiste".

Cette semaine en coutant les mdias j'ai appris que j'tait un extrmiste catholique, moi qui me pensait agnostique respectant le principe laque (tout un dbat aussi sur la tentative de mettre en place la religion lucifrienne laque). Un dangereux raciste, nazi, homophobe et anti-femme.
On m'a carrment sorti du genre humain, et c'est le discourt de tous les mdias. Comment voulez vous que nous nous radicalisions pas !!!! On nous met tellement dans des cases que pour essayer d'en sortir on s'en cre une !!!! Et ainsi on rentre dans le systme.

Suis-je devenu parano, ou j'ai l'impression que tout les sujet sont modifis, truqus ect... Il est devenu interdit d'entr en contradiction, les dbats sont devenues compltement plats. et c'est des mecs idiots, incultes et menteur qui nous prsente tous a (Caroline Fourest, Haziza, Cohen, Barbier ect......), rassurez moi  svp  ::cry::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> On m'a carrment sorti du genre humain, et c'est le discourt de tous les mdias. Comment voulez vous que nous nous radicalisions pas !!!! On nous met tellement dans des cases que pour essayer d'en sortir on s'en cre une !!!! Et ainsi on rentre dans le systme


Serai du entrains de dfendre les mouvement radicaux en remettant la faute sur les mdias ?

----------


## Invit

Le fait est que les mdias jouent un rle de plus en plus sale.
Suffit de regarder le phnomne (si on peut appeler a un phnomne..) Femen.
D'aprs les mdias, c'est tout  fait concevable que des femmes aient le droit de pisser sur des croix et de faire de saluts nazis en publique pour la cause fministe.
Mais c'est pas un mouvement radicale selon les mdias , c'est normal elles luttent pour la bonne cause, pour l'galit homme/femme. C'est a l'galit? Se promener  poil avec marqu sur les seins " fuck le christ"?
En plus elles sont soutenues par nombres de politiques en France ( une des leader du mouvement c'est pas rfugie chez nous il y a peu?), des journalistes (l'autre cruche de Fourest) et j'en passe.

Donc on  le droit de soutenir des conn*sses salissant l'image de la femme, mais quand on soutient une image de la famille (pre + mre) on se fait dtruire? La faute en partie aux mdias qui comme je l'ai dit dans un post prcdent ( je sais plus trop le quel) rcuprent ce qui les intressent, c'est  dire les propos homophobes de certains, totalement  l'cart de ce que dfendait par exemple les participants  la manif pour tous.

Pourquoi se sont toujours les mmes qui trinquent?

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## worm83

> Serai du entrains de dfendre les mouvement radicaux en remettant la faute sur les mdias ?


Mais totalement, les mdias nous manipules compltement, l'exemple des Femmen est tout  fait viable et reprsentatif de la faon dont est trait l'info.
Attends il parait que 50k (je prends le miliieu des chiffres) soit disant nazis taient dans les rues de Paris Dimanche, et aux infos c'est trait aprs les partouzes de notre prsident ???
J'entends dire les mdias que a scand des trucs sur les juifs, et quand je regarde les videos de la manif j'entend des chose sur le CRIF, et pas sur les Juifs.
Il y avait certe des mouvement plus ou moins radicaux, mais il y avait aussi tout simplement des gens indigns par la politique de hollande et des autres (car pour moi depuis De Gaule ils ont tous couls la France). Quand on voit les chiffres de dsavouement des institutions :



77 % qui ne croient plus dans les mdias, 92% de gens qui ne font plus confiance aux partis. Et ces chiffres sont OPTIMISES !!!!! Les seules que l'on entends dans les mdia sont les 10% de contents. Est on 90% de fachos ????? Est-ce bien  nous de nous remettre en question ?

On peut en conclure que seulement 5% de la population pouvant exercer le droit de vote (...), a vot Hollande en y croyant..... pathtique.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Moi j'ai surtout l'impression que c'est les gens qui se sentent toujours perscuts. Je sais pas quel mdia vous regardez/lisez mais chaque mouvement ou polmique se fait plus ou moins tir dessus selon le mdia.

Si on coute les gens, les mdias ils sont contre les banlieues, mais ils sont aussi contre les riches de droite, mais aussi contre les gauchistes, , ils sont contre les radicaux, puis mme contre ceux du centre, les fministes, les cathos, les ecolos...

Faudrait peut tre accepter parfois la remise en question d'un point de vu extrieur. 
D'ailleurs les fministe (qui  aussi une branche radicale, notamment les femmen) en on pris aussi plein la gueule lors de leur mdiatisation.

----------


## worm83

Peut tre est-ce parce que tu n'est pas assez au courrant. T'interresse tu aux lois vot par l'Europe, par le parlement Francais ?

Donner l'immunit juridique aux banquiers, est-ce raisonnable et juste ? Et puis pq ? Comment ce fait il que ces gens soit de plus en plus puissant ??

Personnellement depuis que je m'interresse  l'histoire et  nos institutions, je flippe de plus en plus. Il suffit de regarder les vidos d'Henri Guillemin, trs grand historien. C'est bien simple tous ce qu'on  appris en histoire sur la France, c'est de la merde !!!! Mais vous vous rend mme pas compte  quel point on est au niveau d'ducation 0 de la politique et de l'histoire. Etienne Chouard en parle trs bien d'ailleurs.

Les mdias nous font croire que c'est soit blanc, soit noir. Le monde est teint de gris on ne fonctionne plus par race de penseurs, mais par ides. Et les mdias tatique (les mdias appartenant  de puissants hommes d'affaires, ou politiques) ne peuvent pas s'adapter  cela eux qui prennent en bloc et accepte ce que le pouvoir leur demande de faire.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Je te demande pourquoi tu tape sur les mdias, tu me parle de l'immunit des banquiers.

C'est bien de faire des grands discours genre inspirant et tentant de prendre une intonation grave et rvolt, en enfoncent des portes ouvertes.
Mais tu pourrai rester dans le sujet c'est tous aussi bien.

Les mdias rapporte les faits de radicalisation, je vois pas en quoi il te force  mettre le peuple en danger et  balanc des pavs dans la rue.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Les mdias rapporte les faits de radicalisation, je vois pas en quoi il te force  mettre le peuple en danger et  balanc des pavs dans la rue.


Tu parles des mdias qui essayent de faire passer Dieudonn pour un dangereux militant antismite, et qui propagent le mme message diffamatoire stupide et faux comme Valls comme quoi Dieudonn serais pas un humoriste et que je cite "Il ne fait rire  personne" alors qu'il fait salle comble dans les plus grandes salles de France. De tout ce que j'ai pu en lire de ce que presque tous les mdias Franais en ont dit c'est un gros tas de m. en boite, sauf un journaliste Belge qui est rest objectif sur la question et qui  os donner la parole  Dieudonn la sois disant bte immonde  abattre (consigne d'abattre Dieudonn de la part de plusieurs Sionistes).

Pendant qu'on y est pourquoi ne pas dclarer Pierre Desproges Bte immonde et anti smite  abattre et de demander via les mdias au peuple d'aller pisser sur sa tombe,  pour rappel : 




Pour ceux qui ont pris la peine de voir les spectacles de Dieudonn, c'est  un excellent spectacle, et de l'avis mme de trs nombreux humoristes, Dieudonn est probablement le meilleur humoriste que la France ai jamais eu, et le seul qui peu prtendre  tre au niveau de Pierre Desproge, avec un vritable talent d'acteur en sus de son talent d'criture. Sur ce pour comprendre l'humour il faut avoir de l'esprit, et a c'est loin d'tre le cas de tous le monde, il y  un QI minimum  avoir pour comprendre un texte humoristique, et certains restent coincs au premier degr, et ne peuvent pas rire d'autre chose de plus sophistiqu qu'un spectacle genre Lagaff ou Benny Hill.

Les mdias franais sont pourris & corrompus car subventionns par l'tat et donc  la botte du pouvoir en place. Pour avoir la vrai info il faut lire des blogs  indpendants et non subventionn, ou alors lire les mdias francophones  Belges ou Canadien et qui eux soutiennent Dieudonn et se demandent pourquoi la France est dsormais dirige par un Faciste sioniste menteur et escroc, et pourquoi en France, le Pays de la rvolution, les moutons citoyens peuvent tolrer une telle emprise de l'tat sur les mdias et la justice pour leur faire gober de pareilles imbcillits, heureusement il y  internet sinon la France serais comme la Core du nord pour ainsi dire. Pendant que le pays est ruin, bayonn, et dsert par les lites et les riches crateurs d'emploi, c'est partouze et comptes en suisse  gogo pour tous les cadres du parti comme pour la "nomenclatura" au bon vieux temps de Staline, l'histoire se rpte... 

Et Dieudonn c'est le sommet de l'iceberg, les nombreux scandales des mdicaments comme les vaccins dans lequel ils mettent maintenant de l'alu, dans la version plus chre que celle d'avant sans alu, retire du march, ce qui va donner  toute la population un Alzheimer garanti a non plus on en parles pas comme par hasard dans les mdia Franais  la botte du pouvoir. Et tout a pour financer le parti en place via pots de vin.

Le fait est qu'une grand partie de la population est devenu un troupeau de  moutons lobotomis, et vous croyez  toutes les imbcillits dont on vous abreuve :
- Augmentation des impts pour faire baisser le chmage, mais oui c'est normal
- Augmenter les impts pour favoriser la croissance, mais bien sur :  la croissance et en hausse et le chmage en  baisse partout dans le monde sauf en France, le pays ayant vot pour le PS, ce ramassis de dbiles profonds, incomptents, menteurs, escroc et voleurs.
- De l'alu dans les vaccins, c'est bon mangez en
- Ceux qui ne parlent pas en bien de l'tat d'Israel (les anti sioniste) sont des anti smites il faut les abattre. (pour info toute l'Onu est actuellement contre Israel sauf les USA qui ont un droit de vto).
- "Dieudonn ne fait rire personne"
- etc

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Je te signal que si les spectacles de Dieudonn on t interdit c'est parce que la loi a t applique. Tu vas me dire la loi des monsieur Valls parce que tu ne dois pas l'aim (Tu dois super bien le connaitre  ::roll:: ). Mais non la lois franaise. Quand quelque chose n'est pas conforme  la loi on le suspend. C'est pas un scoop pourtant.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Je te signal que si les spectacles de Dieudonn on t interdit c'est parce que la loi a t applique. Tu vas me dire la loi des monsieur Valls parce que tu ne dois pas l'aim (Tu dois super bien le connaitre ). Mais non la lois franaise. Quand quelque chose n'est pas conforme  la loi on le suspend. C'est pas un scoop pourtant.


Il y  une loi qui dit qu'on  le droit de faire des blaques sur les noirs, les juifs, les musulmans, les blondes, les catho, les handicaps, les chinois, les belges, mais par contre sur les Israliens, les Sionistes et les juifs c'est interdit ? Les vrais tribunaux indpendants ont refuss dinterdire le spectacle en premire instance, c'est le conseil d'tat (dont les membres  sont nomms par le gouvernement !) qui est  la botte du pouvoir qui  donn cet ordre totalitaire  la demande de Valls le despote. C'est quoi une cours de justice dont les membres sont nomms par le gouvernement ? C'est une honte mondiale et une parodie de justice, c'est une organisation totalitaire et despotique et rien d'autre. La vrai justice n' pas interdit le spectacle, le gouvernement totalitaire et despotique oui.

Mme les juifs pensent qu'il faut laisser sa libert d'expression  Dieudonn et que le comportement des sionistes et des censeurs est une vritable honte :








Ce qui cr le racisme et l'anti smitisme c'est le comportement abjecte et fasciste de valls et des sionistes en gnral, pas les humoristes. Les humoristes au contraire permettent aux gens de se dfouler et dvacuer toutes les haines racistes par le rire.

La quenelle la plus grave elle est la :





Pays ruin et bayonn par le PS (=Staline).
Le PS n'est qu'une bande de criminels en bande organis dont le but est de partouzer et de s'en mettre pleins les fouilles avec vos impts dont la plus grande partie sera dtourne via pots de vins pour arriver sur des comptes en Suisse ou ailleurs, tout en ruinant le pays, voila c'est de  l'humour vous prenez a comme vous voulez  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

La loi est sujette  interprtation, et on peut lui faire dire bien des choses.  ct de cela, tu rajoutes un peu de manipulation, et a te fait une arme redoutable pour un haut dirigeant qui te veut du mal, et il te fait a en toute lgalit. 

En ce qui concerne les mdias, il est clair que la presse franaise a perdu depuis bien longtemps toute son impartialit. C'est devenu une presse engage. Mais le pire, c'est qu'elle donne aussi dans la dsinformation.

La quenelle de Dieudonn c'est l'effet papillon. a a mis en lumire les activits de l'ombre de notre systme. Alors moi je dis vive mon avatar.

----------


## worm83

> Je te demande pourquoi tu tape sur les mdias, tu me parle de l'immunit des banquiers.
>  M
> C'est bien de faire des grands discours genre inspirant et tentant de prendre une intonation grave et rvolt, en enfoncent des portes ouvertes.
> Mais tu pourrai rester dans le sujet c'est tous aussi bien.
> 
> Les mdias rapporte les faits de radicalisation, je vois pas en quoi il te force  mettre le peuple en danger et  balanc des pavs dans la rue.


Tout simplement parce aucun n'en parlent....... et pourtant, il nous racontent de la merde, et les politiues en profite. Tout le monde s'indigne parce que des gens souffrent, et les mieux lotis vont agir en toute impunit.

Aujourd'hui on nous explique qu'on a retrouve 650k chez dieudo, mais combien trouverais tont chez Dassault. Et puis Dieudo n'a pas organis sont insolvabilit, il a juste prvu le coup. Qu'a t'on fait  des mecs comme Meyssant, bruno Bouteflika, julian Asange, Sworden ??? On a demand aux banques de bloquer les comptes.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Mais j'te signal qu'ils tapent aussi sur Dassault et ses magouilles, Et a fait ds annes qu'ils le dnonce. Dieudonn il  fait une polmique, on vas en parler parce que a vous intresse, (les gens lirai pas les article sur lui sinon) Quand on lis certain commentaire je trouve a vraiment affligeant.  Les postes comme ceux de Pierre Louis Chevalier me font vraiment dout de la rflexion de mes pairs.

Allez savater les journalistes en prnant le radicalisme pour une France plus belle. Affligeant...

----------


## worm83

> Je te demande pourquoi tu tape sur les mdias, tu me parle de l'immunit des banquiers.
> 
> C'est bien de faire des grands discours genre inspirant et tentant de prendre une intonation grave et rvolt, en enfoncent des portes ouvertes.
> Mais tu pourrai rester dans le sujet c'est tous aussi bien.
> 
> Les mdias rapporte les faits de radicalisation, je vois pas en quoi il te force  mettre le peuple en danger et  balanc des pavs dans la rue.



Et je te rpondais  ceci : 
Mais parce que tu me demandais si : "Serai du entrains de dfendre les mouvement radicaux en remettant la faute sur les mdias ? "

J'essayais de te faire rendre compte que les plus radicaux ce ne sont pas ceux qui ont manifest mais ceux qui nous condamne, et j'argumente. Qui est le plus radicale, celui qui s'indigne parce qu'on lui enlve une libert ou se sent oppress ou celui qui s'occulte tout les pouvoirs ?
Je tiens  prciser que je n'ai mme pas particip, mais je comprend leur indignation. Regarde tout les chiffres le disent, ils n'ont plus aucune lgitimit.

Ils nous racontent de la merde, et les politiques en profite. Tout le monde s'indigne parce que des gens souffrent, et les mieux lotis vont agir en toute impunit. a se rvolte en Grece, Italie, Espagne, Finlande, en parle t'on ?


Pouvoir, banque et mdia sont a prendre ensemble, tant que la libert des mdias ne sera pas constitutionnalis et mme mis en "contre pouvoir".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDXNB9_5qpQ#t=80

Je te dirais aussi que plutt d'couter des infos de deuxieme main, il y a Agence Info Libre qui a film la manifestation, tu pourra toi mme te faire une ide... un exemple https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOcVse96jTc

----------


## worm83

> Je te signal que si les spectacles de Dieudonn on t interdit c'est parce que la loi a t applique. Tu vas me dire la loi des monsieur Valls parce que tu ne dois pas l'aim (Tu dois super bien le connaitre ). Mais non la lois franaise. Quand quelque chose n'est pas conforme  la loi on le suspend. C'est pas un scoop pourtant.


L'tat de droit est toujours utilis par les oppresseurs, pas par les libertaires.
J'oserais mme le point GodWin en disant que sous Vichy la France tait un Etat de droit. C'est d'ailleurs  cette occasion que le CRIF  t crer, afin de dnoncer les juifs non Francais. Et oui le CRIF tait un organe de dnonciation au non de ltat de droit voir , " Le Crif: De la rsistance juive  la tentation du lobby, de 1943  nos jours" par Samuel GHILES-MEILHAC, foutage de gueule.....
Il y a la loi et il y a la morale. Le dlit n'est cr que parce que la loi existe.

Mais srieusement tu va me dire me sur l'affaire Dieudonn la loi  t appliqu. lol
http://www.bfmtv.com/video/bfmtv/soc...-04-01-168192/






C'est a le conseil d'Etat...... Juge et partie, trahison, c'est un Etat de droit a ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

La France n'est plus, il faut juste se l'avouer. Il n'y a plus de sparation des pouvoirs. Valls = Force de rpression, peut faire voter des lois et ingrer sur la justice. Il possde une milice : la LDJ. Qui est le fasciste, celui qui manifeste ou celui qui gouverne ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascisme

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Allez savater les journalistes en prnant le radicalisme pour une France plus belle. Affligeant...


C'est quoi le radicalisme selon toi ? 

- *Demander le retour de la libert d'expression* dans le pays de la rvolution ?  Il y  des lois anti libert d'expression qui sont spcifiques  la France qui n'existent simplement dans aucun autre pays du monde, et cot libert dexpression la France est devenu la rise du monde entiers.

- *Demander une justice indpendante* des vrai tribunaux et non d'une poigne de fonctionnaires nomms par l'tat dans un "conseils d'tat" dont personne n'avais entendu parler et qui n' aucun quivalent au monde ? 

- *Demander  ce que les politiques arrtent de ruiner la France* avec des mesures stupides et contre productives dont la seule raison d'exister est de multiplier les occasions de dtournement de fonds publics ? Sache que pour dtourner des fonds il faut en avoir, cest pour cette raison que les politiques de tout bord augmentent les dettes et les impts depuis des dcennies pour s'en mettre pleins les fouilles, et que la France dtiens le triste record mondial du pays qui fait le plus de prlvements tatiques en tous genre sur l'conomie. Ok la droite en  fait autant mais pas au point de ruiner le pays en seulement quelques mois et ce de faon irrversible, arriv  ce niveau d'escroquerie, et de mensonge au point de vouloir faire croire aux moutons lobotomiss que d'avoir ruin le pays en faisant fuir l'lite et les investisseurs c'est pour le bien du peuple a deviens une escroquerie organis et c'est criminel. 

Je penses qu'il y  des gens en France qui veulent un *retour  la libert* :  libert de pouvoir s'exprimer, et libert de pouvoir trouver un boulot dans un pays qui n'est pas ruin par des politiques incomptents et voleurs, a n' rien  voir avec tre comme tu dis "radical ou pas radical", ce mot est utilis par des gens de mauvaise foi qui veulent simplement dcrdibiliser les gens qui pensent pas comme eux. 

Je penses que la libert d'expression, trouver du boulot (dans une socit qui n'est par ruin par l'tat et ou on laisse les crateurs d'emploi entrepreneur priv faire leur boulot sans les trangler avec des milliers de lois liberticides  et coteuses), et avoir une vrai justice indpendante a peu tre le minimum qu'on demande aux dirigeants, qu'on vote  droite ou  gauche, je ne pense pas que a soit trop demander et cela n'est en rien radical.

Peut tre  gauche ils comprennent rien  l'conomie de march, mais on aurai pu penser qu'il se battent pour les liberts individuelles, et une vrai justice, et bien non, zro point dans tous les domaines, donc moi je dis et je ne suis pas le seul que tout cela est une honte c'est tout. Pour moi c'est pas des socialistes mais des staliniens, c'est le stalinisme du PS au pouvoir qui est radical, la le mot est valable dans ce cas de figure.

Je ne fait pas un dbat droite versus gauche je m'en fou profondment. Quoi que dans les faits vous prfrez qui ? Un petit rappel d'histoire : Hitler (national socialiste), Staline (gauche), Pol Pot (gauche) ils ont chacun caus  des dizaines de millions de morts, et le champion toute catgorie : Mao (gauche) avec 60 millions de morts  lui tout seul, juste en  faisant crever de faim toute sa population grce  la mise en uvre du gnial modle conomique socialiste, pendant que lui et toute l'lite du parti avait partouze et avantages  gogo (a vous rappelle rien ?). A cot de ces quatre   champions un Augusto Pinochet (droite) c'est un petit joueur avec quelques  milliers de prisonniers politique tout au plus. Je veux juste que les gens se rendent compte d'ou viens la vrai quenelle, dont vous les Franais tes tous victimes, pour moi un Valls il est pas PS, Valls = Staline (et hollande = Bouffon grotesque).

A la fin du mandat du Bouffon prsidentiel, la France sera ruine, et toute l'lite du PS sera dans des Villas  Saint martin avec toutes les belles nanas et  votre fric dtourn, l'histoire se rpte, voila ce qui s'est dj pass dans le monde avec les prcdents pouvoirs staliniens, les sois disant "Socialistes" qui dfendent le "peuple" = gogo lobotomiss par les mdias  la botte du pouvoir en place). Preuve, voila ou il passe votre fric, payer les dettes de l"humanit, torchon imbciles qui propage les ides staliniennes : *L'tat efface 4 millions de dette de "L'Humanit"*. 4 millions d'euros pour lobotomiser les gogos, rien que a, plus les millions de subventions annuelles  la presse crite. Des millions vols aux entrepreneurs privs via des impts, charges et taxes abusives (du racket en ralit) qui dtruisent la comptitivit des entreprises et les font fermer ce qui cr le chmage. *Le chmage est cr par le PS*, dans les autres pays ou les dirigeants ne volent pas les entreprises pour donner le fruit de leur racket  un journal stalinien destin  laver le cerveaux des gogos, le chmage est en baisse.

En tant que citoyen, voulez vous cotiser vous mme  votre journal prfr ?  pour prendre un abonnement  Mdiapart, ou le journal de Mickey, ou ce que  vous voulez ? ou que le pouvoir fasciste stalinien vous vole votre fric pour le donner  un torchon Stalinien, elle est ou la dmocratie et la libert la dedans  ?
Vous tes tous en train de vous faire entuber par la quenelle stalinienne du PS, voila la vrit.

----------


## tchize_

> On devrait epiner ce Post!!


Espce de gros dgueulasse  ::mouarf::

----------


## worm83

Regardez rien que aujourdhui sur la thorie du genre, le ministre  dit que c'tait pas vrai, les mdias l'on report en modifiant en rajoutant le fait que les cours serait fait par des gay, lesbienne, trans. Et pourtant ....

https://www.sante-sexuelle.ch/wp-con...rds-OMS_fr.pdf  partir de la page 37. Je vous rappel que les directive europenne font foi, et qu'il laisse un laps de temps pour que les rformes soit adopts.

Et la sur un site du gouvernement 
http://femmes.gouv.fr/legalite-fille...ine-de-lecole/ 
http://www.senat.fr/leg/ppl13-245.html

Suffit juste de chercher un peu....

Je passse les diffrentes vidos, qui montre la propagande de Najahad et Peillon qui sont disponible sur le net.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Plus clair que le blabla :



Chmage en hausse brutale depuis l'arriv au pouvoir du camarade lubrique bouffon partouzeur du peuple. 

D'aprs l'Insee, la progression du chmage va continuer en France en 2014 tant que le bouffon lubrique polygame prsidentiel restera en place, alors que le chmage baisse partout ailleurs. Pendant ce temps, alors que des millions de foyers sombrent dans la misre (comme en Chine du temps de Mao),  faisons interdire sous de faux prtextes les spectacles des humoristes qui osent s'en prendre au gouvernement en place, et donnons des millions aux mdias staliniens pour continuer  lobotomiser le cerveaux des masses populaires, a a va sauver la France.

Le guignol prsidentiel incomptent  indiqu lors de son dernier discours idiot que le salut viendrais de la croissance, et cet escroc  professionnel ou imbcile patent  oubli de mentionner que c'est lui qui  dtruit la croissance en France en augmentant les prlvements tatiques en tout genre, et en traumatisant toute llite, riches, entrepreneurs, artistes, & employeurs qui ont dcid de fuir le pays dsormais au main des staliniens.

----------


## worm83

Le pire dans tout a, c'est que le chmage devait mcaniquement baisser, pas parce-qu'il y aurait eu plus de travailleurs mais parce qu'il y aurait et moins de chmeurs.
Et oui beaucoup de gens sortent des chiffres, c'tait sans prvoir les vagues de licenciement et les carence due aux indemnits. La situation est bien pire que a. 
Bien sre Hollande est mauvais, mais ses prdcesseurs l'taient aussi. a a commenc avec Giscard et la loi Rothschild, la logique de la dette ne peux fonctionner.
Nos institution n'ont pas t crite pour nos technocrates mdiocres, trop de conflits dintrts. La Veme Rpublique n'a t crite que pour De Gaule (qui lui  eut l'honneur de partir et pourtant....).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il y  une annectode assez drle sur ce sujet, en Belgique il y eu une longue vacance du pouvoir suite  des diffrents politiques, et il s'est avr que pendant cette "vacance" la croissance  t en hausse, et le chmage en baisse. La vrit c'est que la majorit des politiques sont soit des incroyables abrutis, soit des escrocs, et que c'est eux qui grippent l'conomie avec des lois et mesures liberticides et imbciles. Par exemple Chirac il  rien foutu pendant deux septennats  part tter le cul des vaches, et son bilan n'est pas aussi pire qu'un hollande, ok il  dtourn quelques millions d'euros pour sa  pomme et quelques potes, mais pas grand chose par rapport aux milliards   dtruits par les staliniens du PS. 

Bref la France  pas besoin d'un prsident escroc, mais d'un directeur financier honnte qui va rduire les dtournements de fonds, le racket aux entreprises, et les dpenses royales. Mais bon videment a n'arrivera jamais...

Lconomie de march une fois dpollus des escroc politique elle redmarrera d'elle mme, ainsi que l'emploi, c'est ce qui s'est pass partout ailleurs une fois que le politique stalinien/escroc/voleur & menteur  t vir.

----------


## worm83

Il suffit de regarder les vidos du dput belge Laurent Louis, quand on voit la dnigrement du peuple par les lites, et leurs ddain...

----------


## tchize_

> Plus clair que le blabla :


Hoo le joli graphe en trompe l'oeil o on a l'impression que a a tripl alors qu'on a juste "omis" de reprsenter le 0 et de reprsenter a en % de la population (ben oui, la population active croit, le nombre de chomeurs augment mcaniquement sans augmenter le %)

La grosse pente accessoirement, qu'on vois mieux ici https://www.google.be/publicdata/exp...l=fr&ind=false

en tout cas plus raliste, c'est la pente du prdcesseur (sauf si c'est celui l que t'appelle le bouffon patouzeur) qui tait au pouvoir de 2007  2012. Aprs, quand tout s'emballe et c'est la crise, pas vident de rattraper les merdes du prdcesseur.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je ne dfendrais pas Sarkozy qui tait aussi un escroc, et il n' pu supprimer  aucune loi ou impt idiot, liberticide et entreprise-icide de ce pays, sous peine de dclencher une grve gnrale de la masse des moutons lobotomiss, il en  juste rajout lui aussi. Mais je ne me rappelle pas qu'il ai donn des millions  un torchon stalinien, et dans un autre registre s'il avait des matresses au moins il  t assez malin pour pas se faire gauler (comme Mitterrand et Chirac qui s'en sont aussi donn  cur joie en toute discrtion). Et il n' pas fait interdire les spectacles des humoristes qui ont profit de son quinquennat pour bourrer leur salles de spectateurs pour se foutre de lui, et donc Sarkozy  t la poule au ufs d'or pour les humoristes. Donc je penses que le nouveau bouffon prsidentiel lubrique et polygame du peuple  largement surpass son prdcesseur dans le grotesque, alors mme que Sarkozy tait un champion lui mme. Sa plus belle blague  t quand il  annonc solennellement  la  masse des moutons lobotomis qu'il avait  lui tout seul supprim les paradis fiscaux, alors que de l'aveux mme des banquiers Suisse, les politiques sont leurs plus gros clients (il faut bien stoquer l'argent des pots de vins). Cahuzac est pas un escroc car il  un compte en Suisse, Cahuzac  t assez con pour se faire gauler, mais tous les autres en on des comptes offshore bien videment, et jusqu'au dernier moment toute la classe politique de droite comme de gauche, et pas mal de journalistes complices et  la botte du pouvoir ont essays de le "couvrir", y compris le premier bouffon escroc de France  ::mouarf:: 

Dsol je n'ai aucun politique en tte  dfendre... Mme pas Napolon qui  fait de trs grandes choses comme le code civil et bien d'autres chose utiles encore de nos jours, mais qui  aussi donn l'ordre d'aller massacrer les Espagnols qui ne voulait pas de lui, rtablis l'esclavage, et as t assez stupide et imbu de sa personne pour s'imaginer qu'il pouvais conqurir la Russie (point qu'il partage avec Hitler), ce qui entre autres  caus sa perte.

Pour le reste, quand un politique dit que le prcdent mandat  t un chec  cause du prsident, et que le sien si a ne va pas c'est la faute  la crise je pense qu'on l' assez entendu, cette bouffonnerie dure depuis la crise ptrolire sous Giscard, et c'est certainement un mensonge hont de prtexter la "crise" sous Hollande alors que la croissance est en hausse et le chmage en baisse partout sauf en France, la la crise ne peu avoir objectivement qu'une origine, le bouffon prsidentiel du peuple et son parti de voleurs stalinien (lisez un peu les exploits du fils Fabius, il viennent d'ou tous ces millions  votre avis ? De votre poche les amis).

La vrit c'est que la France  eu une successions d'imbciles, d'incomptents   et d'escroc de droite et de gauche,  l'image des moutons lobotomiss qui ont vots pour eux, c'est logique.

Je n'ai rien de constructif  proposer, je suis juste spectateur de toute cette bouffonnerie de droite comme de gauche  ::mouarf:: 

Ah si, pourquoi pas un nouveau qui se lance en politique :  Vincent Lagaff prsident  :;): 
Au moins lui c'est un vrai bouffon, pas un escroc qui prtends ne pas en tre un. Comme disais Coluche , puisque les politiques piquent le boulot des humoristes en nous faisant marrer, pourquoi les humoristes se prsenterais pas, Lagaff versus Dieudonn en finale pour la prsidentielle, voila un beau spectacle en perspective.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> http://www.senat.fr/leg/ppl13-245.html[/URL]


Joli cette nouvelle loi profondment liberticide : 


> "PROPOSITION DE LOI
> visant  limiter la possibilit d'instruction obligatoire donne par la famille  domicile aux seuls cas d'incapacit,"


C'est vrai que quand tu sais que 99% des profs tant communistes ou au pire socialistes (ce sont des fonctionnaires, normal), a serais dommage de priver les gosses de l'aubaine de ce lavage de cerveau dj en place, et que des personnes libres & duques expliquent l'conomie de march aux enfants a pourrais les laisser aller penser (hou le vilain mot : "penser")  voter autre chose que  gauche en sortant du systme ducatif officiel (tout est la faute  aux "patrons", il faut les tuer, voir l'exemple de Saint Pol Pot et des khmer rouge  qui sont un exemple  suivre pour tous). Si un prof comprenait quelque chose  l'conomie il serais pas prof mais PDG, je me rappelle avec nostalgie d'un ancien prof d'histoire go qui nous contait comment l'URSS avait sauv le monde  plusieurs reprises...

Je voie que tout est prvu : cole tatique obligatoire pour tous, avec manuels scolaires remanis  la gloire de Staline, Mao, Pol pot, et Hollande votre bouffon sauveur du droit  la polygamie prsidentielle. Je me demande si tous le staff du PS  fait un stage en Core du nord ou quoi en tout cas ils savent ce qu'ils font.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> .. je me rappelle avec nostalgie d'un ancien prof d'histoire go qui nous contait comment l'URSS avait sauv le monde  plusieurs reprises...
> .


Ah nous c'tait l'inverse. Il nous expliquait comment et pourquoi l'conomie ainsi que tous les produits sortant d'URSS taient  chier.

----------


## Barsy

J'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Je viens de lire le sujet depuis mon dernier message et je suis assez surpris...  :8O: 

En fait, je ne sais pas ce qui m'inquite le plus, les propos de Pierre Louis Chevalier (quoique des comme lui on en a vu dfiler plusieurs sur ce forum) ou le fait que ses messages soient tous verts (ce qui voudrait dire qu'il y en a qui approuvent...)

Attention toutefois, le fait que je trouve les messages de PLC assez nausabonds (faut dire ce qui est) ne signifie pas que je valide ou non les actions du gouvernement ou que je sois favorable ou pas  la censure de Dieudonn.

Mais je pense que l'affaire en question est lgrement plus complexe que le dbat de bistrot (et un peu de haine) qui a lieu ici.

----------


## worm83

> J'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Je viens de lire le sujet depuis mon dernier message et je suis assez surpris... 
> 
> En fait, je ne sais pas ce qui m'inquite le plus, les propos de Pierre Louis Chevalier (quoique des comme lui on en a vu dfiler plusieurs sur ce forum) ou le fait que ses messages soient tous verts (ce qui voudrait dire qu'il y en a qui approuvent...)
> 
> Attention toutefois, le fait que je trouve les messages de PLC assez nausabonds (faut dire ce qui est) ne signifie pas que je valide ou non les actions du gouvernement ou que je sois favorable ou pas  la censure de Dieudonn.
> 
> Mais je pense que l'affaire en question est lgrement plus complexe que le dbat de bistrot (et un peu de haine) qui a lieu ici.


Je n'approuve pas tous ce qu'il dit, mais je comprend son indignation.
 On est pas forcment d'accord sur le geste de la quenelle par exemple et effectivement il ne mnage pas ses paroles. Mais ne rien retenir de ce sur quoi il s'indigne, n'est pas raisonnable. 
Il y a des choses justes, comme se questionner sur le rsultats des diffrentes politiques menes jusqu' prsent, le principe de la dette, les conflits dintrt, les manuvres de diversions ect.....
Le droit de dbattre et de s'exprimer est essentiel  la dmocratie, et il faut avant tout discuter avec ceux avec qui nous ne sommes pas d'accord, et les plus horrible afin de pouvoir borner et mettre en place des protections pour viter les drives du pouvoir. Nous ne sommes pas oblig de tout prendre.
Je ne trouve pas que Pierre Louis prtend avoir la rponse, lui aussi il cherche le meilleur systeme, et sa violence est orient vers des gens qui au final sont beaucoup plus violent que nous. Ils ont du sang sur les mains avec les guerres, d'ailleurs je vous recommande de vous renseigner sur les derniers rebondissement de la guerre en  Syrie, ce sont les amricains qui ont utiliss du gaz bactriologique. Les renseignements Francais on t manipuls les informations, et notre ministre nous  menti, le mme qui ft acquitt pour une histoire de sang contamin. Ils sont pour la sphre mdiaco politique  98% corrompue et on t condamns de nombreuses fois. Et eux ils se gne pas pour venir me donner des leons de morales alors que je suis bien au dessus d'eux l dessus.
 Je vous conseil vivement de regarder les videos de Etienne Chouard, ce mec ne prtend pas avoir la solution, il dbat avec tout le monde pour chercher la meilleur solution possible. Bien sre il a son avis sur la question, mais il ne veux rien imposer  personne.
Au fond quel est le problme ? Nous avons des personne appel politiques, qui sont devenu une classe sociale !!! Une caste !!!! Nous sommes tous autant capables que eux, la preuve ici ! Nous sommes nous aussi des hommes et si nous tions  leur place dans le contexte actuel nous aussi peut tre serions tenter d'entrer en conflit dintrt. C'est pour cela qu'il faut tout rformer, et mettre en place des mandats courts et sparer les pouvoirs. La dmocratie implique des lections alatoires !!!! C'est sa dfinition, ce sont nos politiques qui l'on modifi.
Il y aura toujours des riches et des pauvres, la dmocratie n'arrange pas cela, la dmocratie vite que le 1% commande les 99%, parce que au final si vous regardez bien, nous n'lisons que des matres prs choisi par des lites, mais ils sont tous mdiocre. L'aristocratie veux normalement dire, le pouvoir des meilleurs.
Si on rflchit ce n'est pas forcment un mauvais systme, si les meilleurs sont en permanence contrl et sont effectivement des gens trs intelligent. Mais mme ce systme implique une sparation des institutions. Le problme n'est pas le systme en lui mme mais son organisation et sa recherche du bien commun, compar au bien individuel des exerants.

----------


## minnesota

> Attention toutefois, le fait que je trouve les messages de PLC assez nausabonds (faut dire ce qui est) ne signifie pas que je valide ou non les actions du gouvernement ou que je sois favorable ou pas  la censure de Dieudonn.


Il dit ce qu'il pense... aprs effectivement, on nest pas oblig de tout cautionner... et puis comme moi tu connais la signification des notes... et puis des fois avec une diffrence de 1 a reste quand mme vert  ::mouarf:: 

bref, et si tu donnais ton avis sur la question  ::D:  
moi a m'intresse de savoir ce qu'un prix Nobel des smileys d'or pense  ::P:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Moi je suis haineux ? pas du tout, j'ai aucune haine en moi,  zro, par contre j'ai piti des millions de franais qui tombent dans le chmage et la misre pendant qu'un Fabius donne  son fils 10 millions d'euros d'argent de poche dtourn des fonds public pour qu'il achte entre autres un appart cash  7  M d'euros (sois disant des gains aux jeux  ::lol:: ) et se permette de perdre 2 M d'euros au casino. Comprenez que le fils  Fabius il est tellement con qu'il s'est fait gaul, sachez que les autres en font autant mais sont assez malin pour ne pas se faire gauler. Nanmoins des paparazi ont pris  des photos de  llite du PS qui va prendre ses vacances dans des Villas  50 000 Eu la semaine  quand ils touchent mme pas le cinquime de a par mois officiellement. Do viens le fric ? de l'argent de vos impts dtourns via par exemple les clbres commissions et rtro commissions fournisseurs et prestataires, et a c'est que le sommet de l'iceberg, les sommes dtournes sont colossales.

La France, ancien pays de la rvolution, des philosophes, de la libert d'expression , de la culture, est tomb bien bas et je trouve a triste. C'est un peu la version light de ce que Pol Pot  fait au Cambodge et d'avoir ruin le pays pour 100 ans, le Cambodge ne s'en est pas encore relev  ce jour.

Si les Franais veulent vivre dans un pays totalitaire et ruin par des politiques verreux et menteurs libres  eux, et tomber dans la misre pendant que toute l'lite du PS vie dans la luxure, c'est leur choix.
Je  pense que a va mieux chez nos amis Francophones Canadiens, Belge et Suisse tant mieux pour eux  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Pierre ! Quenelle ! 



allez, prends-toi ce bel avatar

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

J'ai pas envie de militer, juste de rigoler, si je fais pas rire certains j'en suis dsol cest pas grave, je fais un "bide" je  me prends des pouces moins ? ok j'assume c'est le jeu, je leur en veux pas...  :;): 
Je comprends que pour toutes les victimes au chmage et dans la misre par contre a soit pas drle...

----------


## minnesota

H, tes messages font bien plus que du militantisme. Allez! Courage ! Quenelle !  ::mouarf::  Te fais pas prier...  ::P:

----------


## Grom61736

> H, tes messages font bien plus que du militantisme. Allez! Courage ! Quenelle !  Te fais pas prier...


En fait, indpendamment de toute possibilit de signification antismite ou autre antimachin, je pense que si je n'ai jamais vu personne de mon entourage faire cela c'est parce que je ne ctoie pas d'adolescents se disant "on va faire a, c'est trop anti-systme tu vois".

Je suppose que Che Guevara et que le A de anarchiste cousu sur son sac de classe est devenu trop "mainstream"...

De plus, en lisant les fameux "antisystme" (donc autre que ceux qui,  raison mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, dnoncent un "effet d'annonce" pour dtourner le regard de chose plus importante), on constate que ce qu'ils dsirent par dessus tout ... c'est d'y rentrer dans ce systme...

----------


## minnesota

Le problme avec ce truc c'est que tout le monde veut voir ce qu'il veut voir. En ce qui me concerne, je me rattache  la version officielle. C'est un beau bras d'honneur. Et un bras d'honneur, tu le fais  qui tu veux quand tu veux. Moi je le fais  tous ceux qui s'abandent dans la dsinformation et qui nous prennent pour des cons, artistes, journalistes et politiciens faux culs, monteurs et propagandistes, dbitant des propos non moins haineux que d'autres pour servir soit leurs propres intrts, soit des intrts extrieurs ou encore qui forniquent  droite  gauche, le tout, sur le dos de la France, salissant bien son image au passage. Pour moi, ces gens-l ne sont pas Franais. Alors, je dis quenelle  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Personnellement je pense qu'il y a des choses plus importantes et plus intressantes que ce genre de sujet.

Philippe

----------


## Mingolito

> Bonjour
> 
> Personnellement je pense qu'il y a des choses plus importantes et plus intressantes que ce genre de sujet.
> 
> Philippe


Quoi comme chose plus importante et plus utile ? venir sur un sujet pour dire que le sujet est pas important ?  ::lol:: 
En mme temps c'est sur que la taverne c'est rserv aux sujets importants  ::mouarf3::

----------


## minnesota

Oh super nouvelle !!!! Aprs que cette discussion ait fait l'objet d'un peu de modration autour de mon avatar, j'ai finalement t autoris par *la haute instance* du forum  le conserver  ::aie:: 

 ::merci:: 

Bon c'est pas tout, mais maintenant il faut que je le retrouve  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,




> Et un bras d'honneur, tu le fais  qui tu veux quand tu veux.


Non.
C'est un raisonnement de maternelle a.
Un doigt d'honneur, un bras d'honneur et toutes insultes sont punissables devant la loi (~38 d'amendes). Mme s'ils sont trs souvent non-jugs par la justice qui  d'autres choses  faire.




> Moi je le fais  tous ceux qui s'abandent dans la dsinformation et qui nous prennent pour des cons, artistes, journalistes et politiciens faux culs, monteurs et propagandistes, dbitant des propos non moins haineux que d'autres pour servir soit leurs propres intrts, soit des intrts extrieurs ou encore qui forniquent  droite  gauche, le tout, sur le dos de la France, salissant bien son image au passage. Pour moi, ces gens-l ne sont pas Franais. Alors, je dis quenelle


S'ils vous prennent pour des "cons" c'est que le peuple franais n'est qu'un troupeau de moutons bas incapable de penser par lui-mme. C'est d'ailleurs la base mme de notre "dmocratie" depuis sa fondation.

Mais il est vrai que la violence est la solution  tout. Rflchir a ne sert  rien, autant se rallier derrire un autre homme (qui nous prend aussi pour des cons).
La haine n'appelle que la haine et obscurcit notre jugement.

C'est en raisonnant par les sentiments plutt que par la raison qu'on a eu de trs grands orateurs rhtoriques suivis par les masses en 1935...  ::whistle:: 

tre contre le systme actuel, je comprend, mais comment comptez-vous agir ? A coup de bras d'honneurs, d'insultes et de provocations ? Vous ne faites que l'apologie de la haine au lieu de promouvoir la libre-pense.
Vous ne suivez pas la "propagande officielle" mais une "propagande alternative", c'est vrai que c'est mieux.




> Moi je le fais  tous ceux qui s'abandent dans la dsinformation et qui nous prennent pour des cons, artistes, journalistes et politiciens faux culs, monteurs et propagandistes


Tu as oubli les intellectuels et les philosophes.
"Tous des pourris", on a vu ce que a a donn en 1940  ::roll:: 

Mais je reconnais que de faire des "bras d'honneurs" a dfoule, quand on est plusieurs, on se sent "important", "puissant", une pseudo-lite en somme.

Mais est-ce que vous faites vraiment avancer le Schmilblick ?
A part rebuter vos "opposants" et une partie de l'opinion publique en vous plaant dans une logique de confrontation, tout ce que vous allez gagner, c'est de ne pas tre cout.

Si vous voulez changer les choses, abandonnez la violence, faites des manifestations silencieuses et non-violentes, proposez des choses, etc. Vous aurez dj beaucoup plus de soutient et ainsi beaucoup plus de pouvoir.

----------


## minnesota

> La haine n'appelle que la haine et obscurcit notre jugement.


Oh un Quakers  ::P: 

Et arrtez avec votre Loi... Elle n'a pas fait que de belle chose... ni de nos jours, ni au cours de l'Histoire... Et j'ai pas non plus besoin de Dieudonn pour voir que les choses ne vont pas !!! Aujourd'hui,  l'international, la France brille plus par ses scandales que par ses valeurs ! La quenelle dans tout a n'est qu'un symbole de ralliement et de soutien. a n'a rien de violent. C'est de l'amusement sur un fond de crises en tout genre.

C'est pour a que quand tu fais une quenelle, tu le fais avec le sourire  ::mrgreen::  
C'est le ct pacifique de la chose  ::mouarf:: 

Non, mais franchement, il faut se rveiller. 

En ce qui me concerne, je ne prne pas la violence. Je prne la lucidit.

----------


## Neckara

> Oh un Quakers


Je ne suis,  ma connaissance, pas religieux.




> Et arrtez avec votre Loi... Elle n'a pas fait que de belle chose... ni de nos jours, ni au cours de l'Histoire...


Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec une loi, change-la.
Mais ce n'est pas  toi seul de dcider si une loi est mauvaise ou non.
L'essence d'une loi est de nous protger et de nous permettre de vivre en socit.
Si les insultes sont interdites, ce n'est pas pour rien.
Srieusement, n'es-tu pas assez mature et intelligent pour te passer d'insultes et garder ton sang froid ?
N'as-tu pas d'autres alternatives aux insultes ?
Est-ce que tu aimes te faire insulter ?
Est-ce qu'insulter fait avancer les dbats ?




> La quenelle dans tout a n'est qu'un symbole de ralliement et de soutien. a n'a rien de violent. C'est de l'amusement sur un fond de crises en tout genre.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne la perois pas comme tant violente qu'elle ne l'est pas.
D'ailleurs, tu dit toi-mme que c'est un "bras d'honneur", un "bras d'honneur" reste violent.
La quenelle est loin d'tre qu'un symbole de ralliement et de soutien.
Je te conseille de te pencher un peu plus sur on origine.

De plus, avec son appropriation par "certaines personnes" et l'ambigut que laisse planer son auteur pour se faire un max de buzz...





> Non, mais franchement, il faut se rveiller. Je ne prne pas la violence. Je prne la lucidit.


Alors pourquoi utiliser un geste dont la symbolique est violente et qui est, qui plus est, dsormais ambigu ?

----------


## minnesota

C'est parce qu'ils, journalistes, politiciens et hauts dirigeants, pas tous, ont voulu nous faire avaler des conneries sur la signification de la quenelle. Moi j'ai eu le courage de me faire ma propre opinion sur la question aprs avoir fait des recherches, et ma rponse, c'est une quenelle, parce qu'elle n'est pas ce que vous avez voulu nous faire croire. C'est un retour de manivelle en sorte. Un effet boomerang. Un message. Genre faites votre travail et arrtez de nous prendre pour des imbciles. 

Aprs il y en a qui vivent dans un monde de bisournours, tant mieux pour eux. Moi j'ai pas les capacits  changer tout ce qui se passe, je vote quand c'est le moment de le faire, aprs j'ai plus le contrle. Et quand a drive et que personne ne dit rien, ben c'est pour notre poire. Voil. Si on laisse passer des choses comme a, a ne fera quempirer. Oui parce que notre systme utilise de plus en plus son pouvoir pour contrler la population et la penser, c'est plus de la science-fiction. Il en va de notre libert, il en va de notre devise.

----------


## worm83

> Alors pourquoi utiliser un geste dont la symbolique est violente et qui est, qui plus est, dsormais ambigu ?


Pourrais tu nous apporter la preuve de sa violence? Aurrais tu des sources srieuses? J'ai fait de long poste ou j'ai montr plus ou moins l'inverse, aprs chacun fait son ides mais j'ai cit mes sources.
Tiens si tu veux des source en voici une http://licra.org/licra/sites/default...vesLeDrian.pdf, et regarde la date et fait la corrlation avec le dbut de la quenelle. C'est la LICRA et le CRIF qui dcide. C'est pas parce que des malades mentaux voient des nazis partout que c'est le cas. Un signe "Nazi invers tu trouve ca logique".
Tiens la voici l'origine de la quenelle de Dieudo
http://www.spi0n.com/que-signifie-le...-de-dieudonne/






> Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec une loi, change-la.
> Mais ce n'est pas  toi seul de dcider si une loi est mauvaise ou non.
> L'essence d'une loi est de nous protger et de nous permettre de vivre en socit.


Ha ouais et comment on fait? Puisque que apparemment si on est pas d'accord on est violent? La loi n'interdit pas le salut nazi et on va interdire un signe "nazi invers", et on doit trouver sa logique ??? Les Femmens s'habille en nazi et font des salut nazi et elles saccage des glises font le prime time sur France 2 ? En 10 ans de spectacle "interdit" jamais eu un dbordement ou une chasse aux juifs je te signale. Et l pour viter de parler des chiffres plus que mauvais de hollande ou de la scurit, on fait une diaspora sur Dieudo.http://allainjules.com/2014/02/01/di...-le-combattre/
Regarde la dernire, Valls invite les Francs Maons pour parler de Dieudonn. Il a pas autre chose  faire ? Tu vois les loi liberticides qui se votent en ce moment ?? Et la sparation des pouvoirs tu la vois ? a s'appelle comment un rgime ou tout les pouvoir sont concentr sur une oligarchie ?

Edit : Pour moi cette mission nous a dmontr qui command en France

----------


## Neckara

> Pourrais tu nous apporter la preuve de sa violence? Aurrais tu des sources srieuses? J'ai fait de long poste ou j'ai montr plus ou moins l'inverse, aprs chacun fait son ides mais j'ai cit mes sources.


La quennelle signifie "on va te la mettre jusque l" (ai-je besoin d'tre plus explicite ?).





> Tiens si tu veux des source en voici une http://licra.org/licra/sites/default...vesLeDrian.pdf, et regarde la date et fait la corrlation avec le dbut de la quenelle. C'est la LICRA et le CRIF qui dcide. C'est pas parce que des malades mentaux voient des nazis partout que c'est le cas. Un signe "Nazi invers tu trouve ca logique".


 ::roll:: 
Parce que tu penses que les personnes qui font ce genre de gestes devant de tels endroit le font sans aucun sous-entendu??
C'est comme dire "sale c.". Bah "c", c'est pas mchant, c'est juste une lettre de l'alphabet.





> Tiens la voici l'origine de la quenelle de Dieudo
> http://www.spi0n.com/que-signifie-le...-de-dieudonne/


Merci d'abonder dans mon sens  ::ccool:: 








> Ha ouais et comment on fait? Puisque que apparemment si on est pas d'accord on est violent? La loi n'interdit pas le salut nazi et on va interdire un signe "nazi invers", et on doit trouver sa logique ??? Les Femmens s'habille en nazi et font des salut nazi et elles saccage des glises font le prime time sur France 2 ?


Super le raisonnement : d'autres font pire donc on peut faire ce qu'on veut  ::ccool::  !




> Regarde la dernire, Valls invite les Francs Maons pour parler de Dieudonn. Il a pas autre chose  faire ? Tu vois les loi liberticides qui se votent en ce moment ?? Et la sparation des pouvoirs tu la vois ? a s'appelle comment un rgime ou tout les pouvoir sont concentr sur une oligarchie ?


Quel rapport avec le dbat actuel ? Aucun.

----------


## worm83

> La quennelle signifie "on va te la mettre jusque l" (ai-je besoin d'tre plus explicite ?).


Non ca signifie, on t'en as mis une, mais virtuellement. C'est sexuel, vulgaire, mais pas violent.




> Parce que tu penses que les personnes qui font ce genre de gestes devant de tels endroit le font sans aucun sous-entendu??
> C'est comme dire "sale c.". Bah "c", c'est pas mchant, c'est juste une lettre de l'alphabet.


a reste un procs d'intention, quand je te parle des Femmens, les mdias comprennent le second degrs et la dnonciation du fascisme. Pourquoi ne pas comprendre le second degrs dans ce geste. L'intention n'est pas "encore" punie par la loi, et heureusement !!!! Avant de dire il font a pour, coutons les pour savoir ce qu'ils ont  dire, non ? C'est pas a la justice ? Parce que Jackubovitz un jour  dcider que ctait nazi, il faut que tous le monde se plie ?





> Merci d'abonder dans mon sens 
> 
> 
> Super le raisonnement : d'autres font pire donc on peut faire ce qu'on veut  !


Quelle image violente as tu vu dans la vido ?
Sur quelle base constitutionelle compte tu sanctionner la quenelle ?
On oublie un peu trop l'histoire de Coluche, qui a vcu  peu prs la meme chose. 








> Quel rapport avec le dbat actuel ? Aucun.


Bah si en fait, c'est mme la cause du dbat. Comment se fait il que, alors que la France va si mal, toutes les instances, politiques judiciaire, mais aussi les Franc maon, mdias ect.... ne se concentre sur un geste qui comme tu le dit toi mme n'est qu'un bras d'honneur?? 
Il y a quand mme des choses plus important  combattre et  dsign comme violent que quelqu'un qui glisse une quenelle. Une quenelle n'as jamais butt personne, l'Etat par contre.....

----------


## worm83

> Parce que tu penses que les personnes qui font ce genre de gestes devant de tels endroit le font sans aucun sous-entendu??
> C'est comme dire "sale c.". Bah "c", c'est pas mchant, c'est juste une lettre de l'alphabet.


Il est interdit dans un pays dmocratique, laque de faire des bras d'honneur devant les maries, les glises, les mosques, les monuments au morts, ou mme devant l'Elyse ?
Je crois que cela tait interdit dans l'ancien rgime, en URSS, ou encore dans des pays "Islamique" comme on dit  la Tl, ou encore pays Judaque, en Core du Nord, mais en France de nos jours, il me semble pas, si ?

----------


## Neckara

Juste faire des bras d'honneur est interdit par la loi, peu importe o.
Aprs, comme je l'ai dit, la justice  souvent d'autre choses  faire que de juger une personne pour avoir profr une seule insulte.

Pour Coluche, on voit bien que c'est un bras d'honneur pas termin.




> Bah si en fait, c'est mme la cause du dbat. Comment se fait il que, alors que la France va si mal, toutes les instances, politiques judiciaire, mais aussi les Franc maon, mdias ect.... ne se concentre sur un geste qui comme tu le dit toi mme n'est qu'un bras d'honneur??
> Il y a quand mme des choses plus important  combattre et  dsign comme violent que quelqu'un qui glisse une quenelle. Une quenelle n'as jamais butt personne, l'Etat par contre.....


Vous vous justifiez encore par "y'a pire ailleurs". Mais cela ne justifie rien ! Je ne parle pas de ce que disent les autres mais bien du geste en lui-mme.

----------


## worm83

> Juste faire des bras d'honneur est interdit par la loi, peu importe o.
> Aprs, comme je l'ai dit, la justice  souvent d'autre choses  faire que de juger une personne pour avoir profr une seule insulte.


Je veux bien te croire, le texte stp je n'ai encore jamais vu ?
edit : sous entendu , qu'il est interdit de faire des bras d'honneur devant des symboles ? Ou de critiquer une religion ou une politique ?

----------


## Neckara

> Je veux bien te croire, le texte stp je n'ai encore jamais vu ?
> edit : sous entendu , qu'il est interdit de faire des bras d'honneur devant des symboles ? Ou de critiquer une religion ou une politique ?


Ne confond pas insulter et critiquer.
J'essaye de rechercher.

NB. J'ai dit mon message pendant que tu postais.

EDIT :
insultes non-publiques (a marche aussi pour "dans la rue") (~38*d'amende, c'est pas non-plus excessif  ::aie:: )

----------


## worm83

> Ne confond pas insulter et critiquer.
> J'essaye de rechercher.
> 
> NB. J'ai dit mon message pendant que tu postais.


Oui mis les quenelles incrimins sont des quenelles faite devant des synagogues ou autre symboles, en quoi est-ce une insulte ? Une insulte c'est envers quelqu'un.
Les quenelles sont rarement dirig vers quelqu'un, et bien souvent quand a l'ai a dsigne un politique, je pense qu'ils sont quand mme plus violent que nous, non ? Et puis moi qui suit de Marseille on dit souvent "Je lui ai bien mise", a veux dire pareil, et ce n'est pas une insulte au sens ou tu pourrais l'entendre.

----------


## Neckara

Quand ce n'est pas dirig vers une personne mais vers un groupe, c'est pire :
http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...Texte=20110904




> je pense qu'ils sont quand mme plus violent que nous, non ?


Cela ne justifie rien.

----------


## worm83

je te cite : 

Citation:


> S'ils vous prennent pour des "cons" c'est que le peuple franais n'est qu'un troupeau de moutons bas incapable de penser par lui-mme. C'est d'ailleurs la base mme de notre "dmocratie" depuis sa fondation.
> 
> Mais il est vrai que la violence est la solution  tout. Rflchir a ne sert  rien, autant se rallier derrire un autre homme (qui nous prend aussi pour des cons).
> La haine n'appelle que la haine et obscurcit notre jugement.
> 
> C'est en raisonnant par les sentiments plutt que par la raison qu'on a eu de trs grands orateurs rhtoriques suivis par les masses en 1935... 
> 
> tre contre le systme actuel, je comprend, mais comment comptez-vous agir ? A coup de bras d'honneurs, d'insultes et de provocations ? Vous ne faites que l'apologie de la haine au lieu de promouvoir la libre-pense.
> Vous ne suivez pas la "propagande officielle" mais une "propagande alternative", c'est vrai que c'est mieux.


Tu le dit toi mme, et j'ai l'impression que t'es au courant qu'on nous a menti sur toute la ligne en Histoire. C'est a une quenelle !!! ils nous ont mis une grosse QUENELLE.

Regarde les vidos sur Agence Info Libre, tu verra que les pro-Dieudonn sont pacifique, leurs seules armes sont des quenelles, des chants partisans et la Marseillaise.

Je ne suis aucune propagande, mais je refuse d'tre un mouton. Dindonn n'est pas un Gourou pour moi, je prend des ides partout, et contrairement a ce que tu crois j'coute les deux sons de cloches. Je ne trouve pas juste les procs dintention et l'injustice dont il est victime, tout ca pour imposer des lois liberticides.

Personnellement je serais plus calqu sur les ides de Etienne Chourad, qui lui non plus n'a pas LA solution, mais des ides.

----------


## worm83

> Quand ce n'est pas dirig vers une personne mais vers un groupe, c'est pire :
> http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...Texte=20110904
> 
> 
> Cela ne justifie rien.


Mais quelle est l'injure ? Dsol je connais parfaitement la quenelle, et je ne vois pas l'injure. Prouve moi qu'il y a une injure particulire. Et puis envers qui, il faut que le groupe soit clairement identifi ? Pourquoi ne serais ce pas du seconde degrs ? Ca reste un procs d'intention.
Edit :
Faire un bras d'honneur devant une glise par exemple est donc tolr suivant la loi

----------


## Neckara

Pour la signification du symbole "on t'en a mis une", c'est sans l'accord de la personne concerne, c'est quand mme un viol, si a c'est pas violent... (bon ok, je troll un peu)

Pour l'injure : "Action, procd qui offense"
Si "on t'en a mis une", n'offense pas, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut.
Regarde aussi la faon dont elle est utilise, on peu parfois voir trs clairement qu'elle est utilise pour offenser.
Un de tes camarades pense aussi que la quenelle est "une sorte de doigt d'honneur".

Pour "envers qui", ben a dpend, quand on le fait devant un ministre ou devant des anciens camps de concentration, je pense que les personnes vises sont assez videntes.
Le symbole tant lui-mme "anti-systme", on peut raisonnablement penser que "par dfaut", il vise l'ensemble du systme.

Pour le "second degr", il faudra alors m'expliquer le "sens drisoire" ou "les intentions caches de l'auteur".
Et puis bon, on peut rire de tout, certes, mais l'humour ne justifie pas tout.

----------


## worm83

Bah si on part su principe que c'est un salut nazi inverser, le faire est un fuck aux nazi. Que je sache le pousse vers le bas est l'inverse du pouce vers le haut et il enleve des points. La croix invers est l'antichrist. C'est une base de la symbologie, inverser un signe c'est inverser son sens.






> Si tu pense qu'insulter, ou avoir des comportement de ce genre n'est pas violent, je ne peux rien pour toi. La violence ne se rsume pas qu' battre ses enfants.
> Certes c'est "moins violents" que d'autres choses mais cela n'en reste pas moins violent.
> 
> 
> HS, je ne parle pas de ce que les autres font, mais de la quenelle.
> Arrtez de tenter de vous justifier par les actions des autres. Avec ce genre de raisonnement, on peut tout justifier car on trouvera toujours pire ailleurs.
> 
> Et puis il ne faut pas croire que l'auteur n'est pas tout  fait innocent, il s'amuse  faire enfler la polmique pour se faire un maximum de buzz, peu importe les consquence.
> As-tu regard un de ses spectacles ?
> ...



Regarde ce que c'st une quenelle : 

http://www.google.fr/imgres?sa=X&rlz...ed=0CFcQrQMwAA

Je peux trouver 100 significations, mais celle d'un geste antismite je vois pas, faut que tu m'explique, c'est pas logique.

Tu le dit toi mme laissons  ceux qui ont fait la quenelle, dire pourquoi, et ne pas parler en leurs nom. L'as tu entendu quelque part, qui leur a demand ? Personne, c'est bel est bien un procs d'intention.

J'ajouterais l'article 35 de la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen: "Quand le gouvernement viole les droits du peuple, l'insurrection est, pour le peuple et pour chaque portion du peuple, le plus sacr des droits et le plus indispensable des devoirs."

Il faut vit de faire lamalgame entre isral et juif, tous les juifs ne sont pas isralien. Le sionisme est li  la politique d'Isral.

----------


## worm83

J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que tu parle sans connaitre Dieudonn, et du coup tu n'a pas tous les sons de cloches. Il est normale que si tu coute la doxa gnral tu pense que la quenelle est violente.

----------


## Neckara

@worm83 :
J'ai regard un de ses spectacles en entier et ce pendant 1h38.
J'ai fait cet effort et je n'ai souris que deux fois. Aucun rire.

Il commence par envenimer la situation plus qu'elle ne l'est dj et tape sur les "sionistes" (et je pense mme qu'on peut dire "sur les juifs") dans une trs bonne partie de son spectacle.
Dans une 2me partie il se victimise et fait sa campagne lectorale (municipales 2014 ?).
Et dans une 3me partie, il parle de racisme pour finir ensuite sur une phrase "positive" afin de faire oublier la premire partie.

Et certains messages qu'il tente alors de faire passer me semblent un peu "limite".
Mais prenez sa premire partie, penchez-vous sur ses dires et regardez le public se marrer, srieusement a fait peur.
Bon, ok, on va dire que c'est de "l'humour" et je n'ai pas le mme "humour" que vous.
Ok, il faut "mieux connatre le personnage".

Mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse nier que ce n'est pas trs malin d'ajouter de l'huile sur le feux et d'alimenter la polmique de la sorte. On lui reproche de trop rapprocher "juif" et "sionistes" ? Et bien il fait un spectacle o il les confonds presque.  ::ccool:: 

Alors  ct de cela, on a un symbole qui est un "bras d'honneur anti-systme" pour certain, un geste voquant le "je vous la met bien profonde" pour d'autres et une trs trange similitude au geste du film dont j'ai voqu.
Geste repris par certaines personnes comme nouveau "salut" dont des photos ont t valides et publies sur son site...
Et on s'tonne d'avoir une polmique.

Et oui, "je vous la met bien profonde" ou un "bras d'honneur anti-systme" est, quoi que vous puissiez dire, "violent". Quand on voit des personnes traiter un ministre de singe et faire ce geste les yeux pleins de haine, oui c'est "violent".
La non-violence ne consiste pas uniquement  ne pas frapper physiquement des personnes.

----------


## Neckara

::ccool:: 

Dieudonn ne me fait pas rire donc je suis raciste ! J'ai donc un humour tout pourri !
Srieusement c'est quoi ce raisonnement ?

J'ai le droit de ne pas trouver drle un humoriste et mon type d'humour ne regarde que moi.
Alors oui, je ne comprend peut-tre pas votre "humour".
D'ailleurs, c'est assez marrant de m'accuser de "raciste", quand on voit les "blagues" de sa premire partie de spectacle. Ok, je comprend mal ses blagues, mais parmi ceux qui rigolent, il y en a qui les comprennent exactement de la mme faon que moi.

Quand il dit dans son thtre :
"[nom d'un juif connu]... tu vois la Shoah... dommage..."
Je pense lgitiment pouvoir ne pas trouver cela drle sans tre tax de raciste.

Je suis trs tolrant et jadmets volontiers qu'il ne pense pas vraiment cela, je lui laisse tous les bnfices du doutes possibles et inimaginable.
Quand il dit que les personnes veulent qu'il les "guide vers la lumire", puis qu'il rpond en fausse modestie qu'il ne peut pas... je commence  trouver ses blagues bizarres et j'estime que c'est mon droit.

Alors si toutes les personnes qui n'ont pas le mme avis et ne rigolent pas des mme choses que toi sont des "racistes"...

----------


## worm83

Ok je respecte ta rponse, et je ne porterais aucun jugement de valeur sur tes gots, cela n'est pas question.
 Mais tu confirme qu'il n'y a aucune dfinition arrent" de la quenelle et que l'attribuer  du nazisme c'est ridicule.
 Dieudonn raciste ? Je ne crois pas j'ai vu tous ses spectacles, et il crache vaiment sur tout le monde. Moi il me fait particulirement dlirer quand il refait Jsus sur la croix ou quand il fait le dictateur Africain. Qui plus est il est breton-camerounais. Et quand on voir la diversit de culture de ses spectateur, on ne peux pas avoir de doute.

Maintenant est -ce normal que joe le corbeau, parce qu'il  mis un lien de JSS News sur son site, se retrouve avec une perquisition de 50 policiers chez lui (quand Jss News n'est pas inquit, alors qu'il font des appelles aux meurtres de Franais) ( et  Marseille, le jour ou d'ailleurs il y a eu une autre fusillade) pour une photo de quenelle !!!!! Mais on est dans un pisode de South Park la, non ?   http://joelecorbeau.org/2014/01/31/a...eporte-en-org/


Parler de campagne lectoral, quand on a en Face de lui des PROFESSIONNELS de la politique.... heu, et puis il est un homme seul contre l'Etat et les mdias, y a quand mme de quoi se victimiser.

----------


## worm83

> Quand il dit dans son thtre :
> "[nom d'un juif connu]... tu vois la Shoah... dommage..."
> .


Oui mais l tu reprend la phrases des mdias. Je ne reviendrais pas, sur le pourquoi il a dit a (Cohen le cerveau malade).
On traite Dieudonn de ngationniste et de rvisionnisme. Le ngationnisme, c'est ni qu'il n'y a pas eu gnocide. Et le ngationnisme c'est ni qu'il y a eu des chambre  gaz.
Il termine pas sa phrase.

Donc on va lui faire un procs parce qu'il fait apologie de crime contre lhumanit, et ensuite on va lui en faire un parce qu'il noie les crimes contre l'humanit ???  ::scarymov:: 

Pour un ngationniste la fin de la phrase serais "dommage que a n'est pas exist". 

La vrit c'est qu'il n'a nie fait l'apologie, ni t ngationniste, et encore moins rvisionniste.

Personnellement je ne trouve pas a choquant, surtout quand on voit monsieur Cohen en rgisseur de la pens. D'ailleurs ce monsieur Cohen sera t'il enfin mis  la porte, si, la nouvelle enqute du 11/09 (car elle va se rouvrir) prouve que la version officielle n'tait pas bonne ? (Car il y a des preuves que c'est les saoudiens,  la demande d'Isral, qui aurait fait le coup. 
De quel droit il traite les gens qui se posent des questions de cerveaux malades, je trouve a tout  fait choquant, et le droit de rponse existe dans la lois Franais (le duel  t interdit mais le droit de rponses non).

----------


## Neckara

> Mais tu confirme qu'il n'y a aucune dfinition arrent" de la quenelle et que l'attribuer  du nazisme c'est ridicule.


Oui et non.
Je veux bien croire qu'il y a deux gestes identiques mais diffrents par leurs significations et que cette similarit est involontaire.
La "quenelle" tant le symbole de Dieudonn et le "salut" tant une inspiration du film.
Ds lors, je veux bien croire que certaines personnes ne font pas la distinction entre les deux et que ces deux gestes sont fondamentalement diffrents. 




> Dieudonn raciste ? Je ne crois pas j'ai vu tous ses spectacles, et il crache vaiment sur tout le monde.


Je ne dis pas qu'il est raciste mais qu'il est pas trs malin de faire enfler la polmique de la sorte.
Je ne sais pas si tu as vu le spectacle qu'il a fait  Montral que je connais sous le nom de "APGY.avi" (il m'a t pass par un de ses fans)  ::aie:: .
S'il faut "voir tous ses spectacles" pour le comprendre, quoi qu'on dise, ce ne peut tre qu'un mauvais comique.
Ce spectacle a t fait pour alimenter la polmique et nourrir ses dtracteurs. Penche-toi sur ses paroles et regarde ce qu'il dit.
Pour moi son spectacle se rsume en :
-> les juifs = pas gentils, ils se victimisent tout le temps et nous oppressent ;
-> les gens veulent que je les guides, mais je suis trop modeste pour accepter ;
-> tre raciste c'est bien, mais seulement si on est raciste envers tout le genre humain.
Laisser traner des tels messages, mme involontairement, ce n'est pas digne d'un humoriste.

Je demanderais  ce qu'on me passe un autre de ses spectacles rcent pour te faire plaisir. Mais ce n'est pas parce que dans ces premiers spectacles il "crachait" sur tout le monde, que c'est encore le cas aujourd'hui.




> Maintenant est -ce normal que joe le corbeau


Vous commentez encore et toujours la mme erreur, vous justifier en dnonant le comportement de l'autre camp...





> Oui mais l tu reprend la phrases des mdias. Je ne reviendrais pas, sur le pourquoi il a dit a (Cohen le cerveau malade).


Tu ne vas quand mme pas me dire que c'est "normal" de dire cela ?
Ensuite, le fait qu'il dise cela ne prouve en rien qu'il ne soit pas ngationniste (pas plus qu'elle ne prouve qu'il soit ngationniste).




> De quel droit il traite les gens qui se posent des questions de cerveaux malades, je trouve a tout  fait choquant, et le droit de rponse existe dans la lois Franais (le duel  t interdit mais le droit de rponses non).


Le droit de rponse consiste  expliquer sa version des faits dans un mdia, si ce droit n'est pas respect, il faut tenter une action en justice et la laisser trancher.


EDIT : Je suis aussi aller faire un tour vers les "quenelles officielles", certaines sont vraiment choquantes. Je ne sais pas si tu es all les voir.
J'en ai vu une devant un crmatorium par exemple... trs malin de l'avoir valide celle-l...
Bref, Dieudonn recherche un peu ce qui lui arrive tout de mme... et c'est d'ailleurs sont but pour se faire un maximum de buzz et se victimiser le plus possible.

----------


## worm83

> Je ne dis pas qu'il est raciste mais qu'il est pas trs malin de faire enfler la polmique de la sorte.
> Je ne sais pas si tu as vu le spectacle qu'il a fait  Montral que je connais sous le nom de "APGY.avi" (il m'a t pass par un de ses fans) .
> S'il faut "voir tous ses spectacles" pour le comprendre, quoi qu'on dise, ce ne peut tre qu'un mauvais comique.
> Ce spectacle a t fait pour alimenter la polmique et nourrir ses dtracteurs. Penche-toi sur ses paroles et regarde ce qu'il dit.
> Pour moi son spectacle se rsume en :
> -> les juifs = pas gentils, ils se victimisent tout le temps et nous oppressent ;
> -> les gens veulent que je les guides, mais je suis trop modeste pour accepter ;
> -> tre raciste c'est bien, mais seulement si on est raciste envers tout le genre humain.
> Laisser traner des tels messages, mme involontairement, ce n'est pas digne d'un humoriste.
> ...


Je te reprend de suite, il critique Isral et pas les Juifs. Quand je parle du CRIF je parle d'une institution Isralienne et pas juive. Ce dbat et bien trop vaste pour qu'on l'aborde ici. Mais renseigne toi sur ce qu'est Isral, ce n'est pas une dmocratie, et c'est un tat raciste (voir la polmique du fils de Nethanayou qui sort avec une "goy" par exemple). Du coup qu'on viennent nous parler de racisme et qu'ensuite on se mettent a genoux, que dis-je  plat ventre devant a, non !!!!
D'ailleurs si on regarde ses spectacle, au fond l'Etat n'a fait que lui donner raison, tu as vu l'mission de Tadde ? Il y a effectivement des agents d'Isral qui ont pris les postes les plus important dans l'appareil tatique, j'ai d'ailleurs dans mes prcdent poste mis les vidos de Karlsfeid, un diagramme des reseaux du gouvernement, et la lettre du prsident du CRIF qui a dmarr la polmique, oui car x'est suite  cette lettre que tout  commenc.
On voit bien que les mdias sont sous soumission en mme temps  qui appartienne t'il ?
Pourquoi diffrenci racisme et antismitisme ? Antismitisme n'est pas du racisme ? Qu'est ce donc ? D'ailleurs Isral est-il un Etat smite ?? (La plupart des juifs sioniste, sont des juifs ashknaze, donc des Kazak http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2008/08/SAND/16205)).
La plupart ne suivent pas la Torah mais le Talmud Babylonien, mme BHL en fait la promotion, sais tu de quoi ca parle ? je te conseil de te renseigner, tu verra comment ces gens sont dangereux.


"L'important n'est pas convaincre, mais de donner  rflchir" Bernard Werber.

Regarde ces vidos de juifs qui soutienne ce que dit Dieudonn










Je terminerais en disant que effectivement certains de ses spectacles sont trs cynique, mais justement il pousse le paroxysme de la btise, c'est cela le cynisme. Enfin c'est ce que je pense.
Regarde Desproges, Coluche ect.... Comment ne veux tu pas aborder de tels sujets sans tre cynique ou violent.

----------


## minnesota

.

une petite vido avec des extraits et passages sur le "deux poids, deux mesures"




et une autre avec Coluche qui semble faire une quenelle...

----------


## Neckara

> et une autre avec Coluche qui semble faire une quenelle...


Tu vois vraiment ce que tu veux voir  ::mouarf:: 
C'est un dbut de bras d'honneur non-fini comme je l'ai indiqu quelques posts plus haut.

----------


## minnesota

> Tu vois vraiment ce que tu veux voir


Non, j'ai mis qui semble  ::aie::  c'est en attente de confirmation  ::aie:: 
j'ai des postes de retard  ::mouarf::  ou c'est la mme chose et pas le mme nom  ::aie::  je sais pas.  voir  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> c'est en attente de confirmation


Ah? Vous comptez contacter Coluche pour savoir ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour,
> La haine n'appelle que la haine et obscurcit notre jugement Obiwan


Matre Qui Gon Jinn  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, chacun son truc, t'as le droit de ne pas aimer les spectacles de Dieudonn, aprs tu as fait l'effort de regarder son spectacle, c'est dj bien.
Personnellement, je trouve son humour d'une finesse et d'une qualit rare, c'est pas tous les jours qu'un humoriste arrive  me faire rire  ce point.

Et j'en ai cout des spectacles, des sketchs (Rire&chanson pendant plusieurs annes), et je trouve qu'il est  un tout autre niveau, on le voyait dj quand il tait en duo avec Elie Semoun (que je trouvais assez norme  cet poque), suffit de regarder un sketch comme le Chantier ou la Pche, qui sont vraiment magiques.

Concernant la quenelle, chacun son ressenti, j'en ai vraiment rien  faire, je pourrais en faire une comme je ferai un bras d'honneur ( ah non mince bientt on aura plus le droit de bouger les bras..  ::roll:: )
Aprs quand tu parles de rpondre par la violence, c'est justement le contraire, la LDJ et autres utilisent justement cette violence. Vaudrait mieux pas que tu les croisent si tu portes un Keffieh.., je trouve a vachement bien justement qu'on rponde  la violence par un bras d'honneur, ou peut-tre que tu trouves a aussi violent que des commandos de la LDJ qui te dmontent la tte  4 contre 1? Pas pour rien qu'ils sont interdits aux USA et en Isral  ::mrgreen::  .

Ce que j'ai toujours pas compris, c'est pourquoi monopoliser l'appareil d'Etat pour une seule personne? On s'en contrefous de la quenelle, on veut du taff, on veut un put*n d'avenir dans notre pays !

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## deuche

Je voudrai rappeler quelques faits au sujet de la quenelle.
Dieudonn la pratique depuis plus de 10 ans dans chacun de ses spectacles. Cest de faon non quivoque quil explique lui-mme leur avoir gliss bien profond dans le cul.
Ce nest que tout rcemment que la polmique a enfl en expliquant quil sagissait dun geste antisystme pour les uns, salut nazi invers pour les autres.
Les uns, ce sont des dizaines de milliers de personnes. Cest--dire le Peuple.
Les autres, cest M. Alain Jakubowicz qui a fait le tour de tous les mdias pour expliquer sa version des faits, qui au final est devenu un geste antismite sans aucune ambigut.
Cest quoi le but ou leffet recherch ? Pourquoi dun geste insignifiant, le prsident de la LICRA en a fait un geste antismite ?

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Cest quoi le but ou leffet recherch ? Pourquoi dun geste insignifiant, le prsident de la LICRA en a fait un geste antismite ?


La censure.

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai mang des raviolis ce midi, c'est un peu comme des quenelles dans de la pte ?

Oui ce message ne sert  rien, mais bon c'est par des textes insignifiants que de grandes choses peuvent arriver.

Bientt le geste du ravioli. Mais j'y crois pas donc je retourne me coucher.

----------


## deuche

La censure de quoi ou de qui au juste ?
Sommes-nous vraiment une minorit  nous informer sur le net ?
Sur le cas Dieudonn c'est mme plutt l'effet inverse que s'est produit non ?
Certaines de ces vidos ont t vue jusqu' 3 millions de fois ! On peut dire qu'en terme de censure l'objectif est loup.

----------


## Invit

Ils essaient de faire retirer les vidos de youtube par des procs, la LDJ est  l'origine d'un de ceux la.

Ils ont quand mme russis  censurs certaines parties de son spectacle, des huissiers  un spectacle, on aura tout vu..  ::aie::

----------


## Mr_Exal

> La censure de quoi ou de qui au juste ?
> Sommes-nous vraiment une minorit  nous informer sur le net ?
> Sur le cas Dieudonn c'est mme plutt l'effet inverse que s'est produit non ?
> Certaines de ces vidos ont t vue jusqu' 3 millions de fois ! On peut dire qu'en terme de censure l'objectif est loup.


La censure de Dieudonn parce que c'est un "raciste".

C'est ce qu'on appelle l'effet Streisand et c'est a qui est beau avec internet. Plus tu essayeras de cacher quelque chose, plus il sera vu par le grand public.

----------


## Invit

Valls savait qu'il allait faire de la pub  Dieudonn, mais il allait pas s'arrter en plein milieu de sa chasse au nazi noir. " Rajoute moi quelques Blancos "

----------


## deuche

Des fois j'en suis  me demander si effectivement ils n'ont pas sous stim voire ignor compltement internet. 
Comme si nous tions une trs faible minorit  s'informer par ce biais. 

Je ne pense pas que ce raisonnement soit le bon, je crois plus  une division du peuple Franais ! A des crans de fume. Dieudonn c'est Lonarda puissance 10 et pendant ce temps l on ne parle pas du reste.

----------


## Invit

Les gouvernements ont toujours utiliss ce genre d'affaires, histoire que la populace oublie la crise, le chmage (non ce n'est pas une baisse, c'est un chiffre encourageant d'aprs Monsieur Sapin, il serait peut tre temps qu'il retourne dans sa fort celui-la.. )

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

La thorie du complot... Il manque plus qu'une poigne d'extraterrestres et la thorie crationniste pour atteindre le summum.  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

> La thorie du complot... Il manque plus qu'une poigne d'extraterrestres et la thorie crationniste pour atteindre le summum.


Je suis du, a manque de Bohemian club, de Chemtrail et de Mothman... Ca reste sympa  lire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donc depuis 10 ans .... (snip le lot de connerie)


On ne sait pas qui tu es Pignouf, mais tu as l'air d'avoir un srieux problme  avec le sionisme.

Faut te faire soigner.

Ce n'est pas le sionisme qui est l'ennemi de l'occident et qui nous envahit que je sache.

----------


## deuche

(je copie mon message d'un autre fil pensant qu'ilest mieux adapt ici)

Pour rester dans le sujet et orienter votre regard sur d'autres vnements

Imaginez un instant que Dieudonn ait mis en ligne sur son site un pome de Brasillach qui fut collaborationniste et antismite. 
Est-ce que je me trompe si je dis quil y aurait eu un dchanement encore plus spectaculaire pour interdire ses spectacles, faire appel au boycott  la dnonciation de l'antismitisme ?

Maintenant que pensez-vous du fait que Hermann Van Rompuy ait mis en ligne, sur son propre blog, un pome de Cyriel Verschaeve qui fut un prte Flamand nazi et antismite ? (source : Quatremer)
 Nous avons quand mme affaire au prsident du conseil Europen qui reprsente leurope et les 28 tats que la compose. Ajoutez  cela le fait que la construction de leurope fut galement initie par Walter Hallstein, ancien collaborateur nazi et premier prsident de la commission europenne, nous avons des ingrdients qui devraient normalement nous mettre la puce  loreille sur les tenants et aboutissants de cette belle europe.

J'aimerai poser la question suivante  BHL (qui fait de la propagande  Kiev en soutenant la rvolution initie par le mouvement national socialiste, nazi galement) : pourquoi sen prend-on tellement  un humoristique qui na quasiment pas dinfluence sur lavenir des nations alors que le prsident de leurope affiche clairement son affection pour le nazisme et lantismitisme tout en ayant un pouvoir considrable sur notre avenir et celui de nos enfants ?

C'est quoi le message envoy putain !!?

----------


## Barsy

Petit interlude pour calmer les esprits  :8-):

----------


## deuche

Je n'ai pas accs  la vido.
De quoi s'agit-il ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est rien, une petite  diversion pour finalement dire que toute cette discussion est grotesque, de mme que le fait que Valls fasse intervenir le Conseil d'tat (et pourquoi pas l'ONU ?)  pour censurer un simple humoriste, et que pendant ce temps pour ce qui concerne  son  "vrai" job : la criminalit augmente de 50% par an, et donc un appel au calme et  prendre du recul sur tout ceci.

----------


## eclesia

Pour ma part je suis un 'anti-moutoniste', sans religion et dpourvu de tl depuis 6ans.

Etant plutot un fan de l'humour noir et piquant plutot que du premier degr a la bigard ou du gros lourd macho a l'ego surdimensionn a la dubosc. Bref j'aime bien l'auto-drision et l'auto-critique.
Donc un jour j'ai dcouvert l'humoriste dieudonn et de temps en temps je regarde ses sketches.

Tout ca pour dire que les 'quenelles' sont une sorte de 'bras d'honneur' ou de 'fist fucking' qu'il fait depuis des annes maintenant. et quasiment tout le monde y a eu droit, chrtien, ouvrier, juif, politicien, arabe, etc...

Je rejoins ce qui est dans les posts de :
Homo_Informaticus
worm83

En somme je considre la quenelle comme un bras d'honneur au systme francais, un 'ras le bol gnral', une representation physique du malaise plus ou moins profonde dans lequel beaucoup de gens sont.
Ceux qui y voit autre chose sont a mon avis qu'une petite poigne qui ont une dent contre dieudonn (ou les moutons des mdias francais) et ils ont tout a fait le droit de ne pas l'aimer (ou de se laisser manipuler en ce sens). 
Mais de la a le considrer comme raciste ou d'incitateur a la haine comme le dit valls c'est petit, mesquin et dplac.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je voudrais aussi dire que Dieudonn fait des sketches sur les noirs qui sont bien plus incisif  mon gout que les que les quelques petites blagounettes (certes de mauvais gout pour certaines) destines aux sionistes.
A partir du moment ou tous le monde en prends pour son grade, et qu'il est lui mme dans l'auto drision, je ne voir pas l'utilit de cette censure, inutile et dplace, et qui au final n' fait que servir Dieudonn avec une publicit massive. Apparemment cette censure idiote n' fait qu'nerver une certaine partie de la population attache  certaines valeurs comme la libert d'expression et le droit  la  dconne d'une faon gnrale, et au final au lieu de les faire taire, cela va avoir l'effet exactement inverse, c'est  dire les motiver  faire exactement le contraire de ce que Valls veux,  un exemple ici : Une annonce dans un train demandant aux "Juifs de descendre pour aller prendre une douche  Auschwitz" fait scandale. Bref les anti Dieudonn ferais mieux de lignorer que de lui faire toute cette pub et donner des ides aux autres  ::mouarf::  .
Par exemple le Cannabis est interdit en France pourtant c'est le Pays le plus gros consommateur d'Europe, plus que dans les pays ou c'est autoris. Vouloir interdire par la force, de faon despotiques et tyrannique des choses aux gens qui n'y croient pas une seconde et qui ne sont pas de cette avis a ne marche pas, cela  des effets contraires au but dsir. On peu avoir un consensus national sur des choses du genre : "tuer, voler, et violer cest mal", mais vouloir imposer au gens d'autres ides tranges du genre :  "On  le droit de dire des blagues sur les Belges, les blondes, les Catho, les musulmans, etc, mais sur les sionistes on  pas le droit", ou encore interdire les bras d'honneur, les quenelles ou je ne sais quoi d'autre,  alors que si on y rflchis bien cest quoi  part des manifestations non violente de protestations ? Et alors que ce genre interdictions sur les "gestes" n'existent simplement pas dans les autres pays, on peu comprendre que a passe pas.

----------


## goomazio

Quenelle : faite lors d'une partie du jeu du plus con par un des participants pour exprimer qu'il a marqu un point  ::aie::  ( noter qu'on peut tre pris dans une partie de ce jeu plus ou moins involontairement).


Vous avez oubli de dire que Dieudonn :
- il invite ses fans  continuer  envoyer des photos de quenelle malgr les gens qui s'amusent  chasser les quenelliers et  les tabasser  :8O: 
- il grossit de jour en jour  ::aie:: 
- il doit surement avoir ras-le-bol de tous ses fans lche-cul qui l'adulent, mais pourtant il ne le montre pas  ::roll:: 
- on est oblig de suivre l'actualit pour le comprendre (regarder un de ses spectacles avec quelqu'un qui n'a jamais entendu le mot sioniste ou qui ne regarde que TF1, a revient  mettre pause 1 blague sur 2 pour expliquer le contexte...)

A part a, c'est le meilleur !

----------


## goomazio

Vous l'aviez poste celle-ci ? Une fois de plus ne ferait pas de mal.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Voila ce que vous ne pourrez pas voir aux infos :

----------

